# Ok SAS Girls



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Since there was one that the guys were doing, here's one for the girls. 

His age -

Nationality -

Hair color and length -

Eye color -

Skin color -

Height? -

What kind of body type? -

Clothing style?

What kind of personality? -

Is he virgin? -

Does he want a lot of sex? -

Does he have a lot of friends? -

Does he have social anxiety? -

Does he have any other mental illnesses? -

His religion -

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -

Does he have any hobbies? -

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* 
Your age:


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

My Ideal Guy

His age - 21 to 25 years old 

Nationality - American or Canadian

Hair color and length - Brown (light or dark, doesn't matter), length doesn't past shoulders

Eye color - Hazel 

Skin color - Tan or pale

Height? - 5'7" to 5'11"

What kind of body type? - Slim and slender 

Clothing style? Casual

What kind of personality? - Funny, nice, polite, smart, charming, trustworthy, and reliable 

Is he virgin? - Yes 

Does he want a lot of sex? - From me, yeah. ;D

Does he have a lot of friends? - Very few 

Does he have social anxiety? - Yeah 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Split personality disorder, please 

His religion - Tao- or Buddh-ism

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks and does weed 

Does he have any hobbies? - Games, listens to the same music as I

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal SO? -



Your age: 21


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, I'm no girl, but I'll participate anyway. 

as long as I find him attractive, I don't really have any physical specifics. I'm attracted to different types. It's the intangibles that make or break the deal.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

Fluttershpy said:


> My Ideal Guy
> 
> His age - 21 to 25 years old
> 
> ...


Where do I apply?


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

His age - 27-40

Nationality - Any Nationality. I'm open. Race is not an issue for me.

Hair color and length - Any hair color.

Skin color - Any skin color....Black or White.

Height? - I'm a 1.63 so anything taller than me

What kind of body type? - Nobody's perfect. Depends on the guy.

Clothing style? Casual dress, don't like men who dress fancy

What kind of personality? - Caring, Nice, Patient, Thoughtful, Friendly, Romantic, Manly, takes charge.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes Yes Yes!! 

Does he have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter if is he doesn't have many friends

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter if he does or doesn't

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I'm okay with anything, I'll help him.

His religion - Prefer non religion

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No

Does he have any hobbies? - Its okay if he doesn't have any

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *-

*Someone who is passionate, funny (sense of humor a must), has all the values I want in life.

Your age:32


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

His age - 21-35 or so. Big gap, but as long as he's able to act like a big kid sometimes  I love Disneyworld  

Nationality - doesn't matter as long as they speak fluent English lol

Hair color and length - color doesn't matter, prefer shorter hair. No down to the shoulders type stuff. 

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - preferably white

Height? - taller than me, that's all

What kind of body type? - not slimmer than me, but not totally overweight. Just average. Doesn't have to have a 6 pack.

Clothing style? Whatever looks good on them and doesn't make them look homeless

What kind of personality? - shy, homebody, loves animals, sweet, all that good stuff

Is he virgin? - nope

Does he want a lot of sex? - once a day is good with me

Does he have a lot of friends? - a close group, but not a ton 

Does he have social anxiety? - doesn't matter

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - depends on how serious

His religion - doesn't matter, as long as he doesn't force it on me

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no smoking/drugs, can drink socially 

Does he have any hobbies? - video games that I can play with him. Likes to go out to movies, bowling, etc

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? 
-no excessive porn, too many issues with that in the past. No close female 'friends'. And he preferably hates all the social networking stuff. Just really need someone loyal that's not going to cheat on me, whether it's physically, mentally, emotionally. Has to want to discuss boundaries and stick with them.

Your age-21


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

His age - 40

Nationality - European

Hair color and length - doesn't matter

Eye color - does that matter????

Skin color - white

Height? - preferable 1,80m+

What kind of body type? - athletic

Clothing style? smart casual

What kind of personality? - psychologically healthy and stable 

Is he virgin? - I would be very surprised if he was

Does he have a lot of friends? - a few

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - drink socially,none of the other

Does he have any hobbies? - probably


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

His age - I guess around my age...not anyone way older or way younger.

Nationality - European  Canadien...Australian 

Hair color and length - Brown with mild shaggy hair

Eye color - I don't care

Skin color - Pale 

Height? - Taller then me

What kind of body type? - Skinny 

Clothing style? Casual

What kind of personality? - Kind of like mine. Laid back, reserved, is not a big partier, is cool. 

Is he virgin? - Heh I don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes 

Does he have a lot of friends? - I don't care how many friends. It will be cool if he wasn't so popular.

Does he have social anxiety? - That would be interesting..

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Not the extreme kinds

His religion - Who cares

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -Nope

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I don't really have an ideal..just as long as he's cool and cute.

Your age: 21


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

If men came with barcodes that would be cool. I want to know family history, medical history, mental tendencies, ability to pass a lie detector test with flying colors, able to produce boy or girl babies, level of testosterone and deterioration rate, travel experience, language ability, morals and values and knowledge of philosophy. Oh, and how capable is he in making money to sustain a household comfortably.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

JaneSmith said:


> If men came with barcodes that would be cool. I want to know family history, medical history, mental tendencies, ability to pass a lie detector test with flying colors, able to produce boy or girl babies, level of testosterone and deterioration rate, travel experience, language ability, morals and values and knowledge of philosophy. Oh, and how capable is he in making money to sustain a household comfortably.


What's the point of getting to know someone if people came with specifications like this? Takes the enjoyment out of dating. I don't want a robot. :no


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

*His age*: 20-30

*Nationality*: Doesn't matter.

*Hair color and length*: I prefer dark hair. The length doesn't really matter, but I do have a _thing_ for the buzz cut.

*Eye/Skin color*: Brown, blue, purple, black, doesn't really matter to me.

*Height*: 5'7+

*What kind of body type?*: Average?

*Clothing style*: Whatever he feels comfortable in.

*What kind of personality?*: Funny. A guy who can laugh at himself. Kind to his family. Organized. Laidback, but adventurous. Shy, but not too much so. Smart, but not a know-it-all. Someone with whom I could have a good time with while waiting for the bus.

*Is he virgin?*: It doesn't matter.

*Does he want a lot of sex?*: Hell yes.

*Does he have a lot of friends?*: Hopefully he has a tight group of friends.

*Does he have social anxiety?*: Preferably no.

*Does he have any other mental illnesses?*: No.

*His religion*: Atheist/Agnostic.

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?: *No drugs or cigarettes. Moderate drinker.

*Does he have any hobbies?*: Sure... um, he plays the piano? Likes going to live shows...

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?*: Well, since the guy thread asked whether or not their dream girl would have big boobs, I feel like I should point out that I would like my guy to have an average-sized penis or a tad bigger. :lol 
I also don't see a facial hair question; it's a definite yes for me.

*Your age*: 22


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is describe what we want in men 

His age -21-25

Nationality - Australian/Indian/American

Hair color and length - light brown 5 inches

Eye color - Light brown or blue

Skin color- fair

Height? - 5feet 8 inches to 6 feet

What kind of body type? - strong n a little muscular

Clothing style? - like Tom Cruise

What kind of personality? - jolly,funny naughty mature kind sensitive

Is he virgin? - yeah should be

Does he want a lot of sex? - nope..spare me

Does he have a lot of friends? - yeah atleat 8

Does he have social anxiety? - no please..

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - not specific

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no i dnt want..drinking occasionally will do

Does he have any hobbies? - dancing singing watching movies

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- trustworthy n mature
*
Your age: 21


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I already have a boyfriend.. but I figured Id add my opinion anyways.

His age - 18-24

Nationality - White preferably, but it doesnt matter too much.

Hair color and length - blonde or black hair, medium length. not past the shoulders, not buzz cut. Although its not a deal breaker of course

Eye color - Green eyes are my favorite.. but it really doesnt matter.

Skin color - Dont really care

Height? - Must be taller than me.

What kind of body type? - A little extra weight. I dont like skinny guys, but not obese or anything. Anywhere in the middle.

Clothing style? Doesnt really matter. Although I guess my favorite would be kinda classy. Not expensive clothes.. but dress shirts are sexy. lol

What kind of personality? - Intelligent and a good sense of humor.

Is he virgin? - Nope.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Um.. not a lot. Just like normal? lol

Does he have a lot of friends? - No.. maybe one or two close friends.

Does he have social anxiety? - I dont know.. Ive never dated anyone with SA. I guess either way is okay with me.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No, but I would still date guys with other disorders. Maybe not extreme OCD though.. because thatd be hard to live with.

His religion - Must be agnostic or spiritual. I cant date anyone whos really serious into relgion.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking. Drinking yes.

Does he have any hobbies? - Dont really care about hobbies.. as long as he doesnt make fun of me for collecting random things lol.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *-*

Your age: 18


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

His age - Older than 22, Younger than 40

Nationality - probably anything

Hair color and length - brown, i like when it's longer than shoulder length, but it depends what the person looks like and what looks good on them. But I dislike hair covering the face/forehead (like emo hair) and if they had a hairstyle like that, i might cut their hair while they sleep, or something.

Eye color - I like all eye colors.

Skin color - Doesn't matter. As long as it's not fake tan or orange or anything unnatural.

Height? - Over 5'6, less than 7'

What kind of body type? - I prefer someone who weighs at least 20 lbs more than i do and is not skinny.

Clothing style? Loincloths.

What kind of personality? - Easy to be around and not constantly get annoyed or angry at. Not always trying to start a fight all the time. Someone who doesn't think they're better than everyone else. Someone who isn't clingy and doesn't feel the need to constantly be around you, and won't get jealous every time you are paying any attention to any person other than him. Someone who doesn't constantly turn everything you say into a sexual joke or something. Someone who doesn't talk to people about you behind your back.

Is he virgin? - Probably not.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Sure.

Does he have a lot of friends? - No.

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter. I wonder what that would be like.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Probably a little bit. Just as long as he's able to understand mine or willing to learn something about it, rather than being mean to me for it and refusing to try to understand anything about it. There are some mental illnesses that i would not want him to have though.

His religion - Something that doesn't require me to change mine. Someone who is not really, really religious.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drugs only if for medical reasons, hopefully not smoking but if he has to smoke, do it while not around me, drinking is fine if it is not out of control and doesn't cause any problems.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yeah. I don't know what, but hopefully some of those things i could do with him and/or become more interested in. I prefer a lifestyle that is not completely sedentary.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* 
Your age: 24


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm making this very specific because I feel like it.

His age - 36

Nationality - American, English, Australian, or Canadian (would love to be on a nationalized healthcare plan!  ).

Hair color and length - Brown, short.

Eye color - Green

Skin color - White

Height? - 6'2

What kind of body type? - I like big guys with some muscle. Broad shoulders. Nice arms.

Clothing style? Buys new clothes every so often, but doesn't try too hard. 

What kind of personality? - Kind, funny, smart, somewhat reserved, polite, well mannered, and caring.

Is he virgin? - No.

Does he want a lot of sex? - He can't get enough of me. But doesn't beg or pout if I'm not in the mood.

Does he have a lot of friends? - No.

Does he have social anxiety? - Mild to moderate SA would be fine.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Preferably not.

His religion - Atheist/Agnostic/Not religious

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks socially/smokes weed for fun, but is smart about it and not reckless.

Does he have any hobbies? - Follows politics, news, and sports.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Well endowed. Loves cats/is passionate about helping animals. Enjoys celebrating holidays (think pumpkin carving and Christmas light gazing). Watches smart television dramas and movies. Socially liberal. Realizes the world can be a terrible place but still sees the beauty in it.

Your age: 35


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So far, I would have a chance with 2 people on paper. Not very good odds since that's not including the real life meeting. :bah


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

weird woman said:


> His age - Older than 22, Younger than 40
> 
> Nationality - probably anything
> 
> ...


Nice cute post as usual!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I disapprove of this survey. Men get to pick boobsize and we get nothing? :no Y NO FUN FO ME?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*His age*: 20-25

*Nationality*: As long as he can speak English. Being able to speak Spanish or Arabic would be nice too

*Hair color and length* - Dark & short

*Eye color* - Brown

*Skin color* - Brown

*Height?* - 5'8 or taller

*What kind of body type?* -A bit of muscle or average

*Clothing style? *: Casual

*What kind of personality? -* accepting, friendly, laidback, good sense of humor, somewhat reserved, mature, a bit nerdy

*Is he virgin? - * Don't care..just as long as if he hasn't done it with 3+ other girls before me. That's a turn off.

*Does he want a lot of sex?* - Sure.

*Does he have a lot of friends?* - Not too many

*Does he have social anxiety?* - Sure. It doesn't matter though

*Does he have any other mental illnesses?* - As long as if it's nothing drastic

*His religion* - Muslim

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* -None of these.

*Does he have any hobbies?* - Whatever makes him happy. But, traveling and being into video games/technology is a must lol.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* - Having an accent would be great xD. But it's highly optional.Someone who's not to critical on what I cook for him..and someone who is NOT too greedy over money. And someone who is appreciative.

*Your age:*19


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Only men or significant other?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*His age -* about age 30 (I like younger men.)

*Nationality - *from a culture that I'm familiar and comfortable with, so American/Canadian, Australian, Japanese, or Brazilian

*Hair color and length -* short and black

*Eye color -* green or brown (blued eyed guys are bad kissers in my experience)

*Skin color -* Southern European/Latino/Japanese skin color (I don't like very white or very dark)

*Height? -* ideal is 5'10, minimum is 5'6

*What kind of body type? -* average with some muscle

*Clothing style? -* don't care

*What kind of personality? -* smart, relaxed, patient, doesn't get angry easily, enjoys joking around and shooting the bull with me, a bit shy with other people but comfy with me, can follow directions, slightly on the passive side (I'm kind of bossy and like to control the finances, etc.)

*Is he virgin? -* no

*Does he want a lot of sex? -* about once a day (I had bfs who only wanted it 2-3 times a week and it caused MANY fights)

*Does he have a lot of friends? -* no

*Does he have social anxiety? -* mild-moderate SA

*Does he have any other mental illnesses? -* no

*His religion - *atheist/agnostic

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* moderate drinking and open to drug experimentation with me, particularly MDMA, psychedelics, and pot. Cigarette smoking is gross though.

*Does he have any hobbies? -* sure, but preferably something we can do together and definitely not watching sports

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? -*
loves cats and doesn't want kids
vegetarian
socially and economically liberal
nocturnal (no morning people!!)
likes travel, reading, and walks thru the neighborhood
no slobs or neat freaks
well-endowed

*Your age:* 35


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I added cock size to it as Double Indemnity suggested.


:high5


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

His age - *16-25*

Nationality - *It doesn't matter.*

Hair color and length - *I love black and brown haired guys, but I don't mind if guy has blonde or red hairs. Blue, green, pink etc is horrible. I don't like much a long haired guys, so I prefer guys with short hairs.*

Eye color - *It doesn't matter, but I love brown eyes.*

Skin color - *It doesn't matter.*

Height? - *160-185cm*

What kind of body type? - *Not overweight.*

Clothing style? - *It doesn't matter.*

What kind of personality? - *I like guys who are like me: shy, quiet, lonely and depressed. He should be sweet, understanding and patient. I also like a little bit mysterious guys.*

Is he virgin? - *It doesn't matter.*

Does he want a lot of sex? - *YES! This is really important.*

Does he have a lot of friends? - *No. I don't have any friends, so it would be nice if he was as lonely as me.*

Does he have social anxiety? - *Yes*

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *It doesn't matter.*

His religion - *Atheist*

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *It doesn't matter, but if he used drugs he should give me some too.*

Does he have any hobbies? - *It doesn't matter.*

Your age: *16*


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

His age - 18 - 30

Nationality - legendary

Hair color and length - 2mm long or 2 feet long. 

Eye color - rainbow 

Skin color - brown, black, white or yellow.

Height? - over 5'5

What kind of body type? - crocodile

Clothing style? - band t-shirts!

What kind of personality? - sweet and caring. 

Is he virgin? - Yes. I get jealous easily, which is kinda dumb.

Does he want a lot of sex? - hellz yeah. I'm a sex maniac. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - 
No

Does he have social anxiety? - If he wants to

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Pyro

His religion - awesome

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no no no 

Does he have any hobbies? - he builds ships in bottles

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? He is an awesome possum

Your age: 17


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

His age - 18 - 25.

Nationality - Don't mind, as long as they speak English fluently!

Hair color and length - Don't mind really, but my favourite is black.

Eye color - Same as above, but my favourite is grey.

Skin color - Don't mind really, maybe not someone with a heavy suntan though cause I'd look like a goth stood next to him.

Height? - Anyone taller than me, so... any taller than 5'1" lol.

What kind of body type? - Don't mind, as long as he's not obese.

Clothing style? Not bothered, as long as they don't buy the 'in style thing' just to fit in with others.

What kind of personality? - Kind, ambitious, thoughtful, little bit arrogant.  But extremely loyal.

Is he virgin? - Don't mind, it would be fun to teach. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - Helllllsss yes. ;D

Does he have a lot of friends? - Don't mind, the fewer he has the more time we can spend together. :wink

Does he have social anxiety? - Don't mind.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Well, preferably not I suppose.

His religion - Atheist or agnostic only please.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking or drugs, but boozing is fine.

Does he have any hobbies? - Hmmm, video gaming! We can play together and have (sexy) nerdfests.

Your age: 19


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

His age - Somewhere between 20 & 25ish

Nationality - Don't care

Hair color and length - Fire red

Eye color - don't care

Skin color - not bothered

Height? - taller or = to me in heals

What kind of body type? - not fussed

Clothing style? Gotta have some dress sense with own individual style

What kind of personality? - Fun, sensitive, smart, caring, hugable 

Is he virgin? - don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - no

Does he have a lot of friends? - don't care 

Does he have social anxiety? - don't care

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I wouldn't wish that on anyone but it would not be a killer 

His religion - That is his personal choice

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no, his choice and no

Does he have any hobbies? - yes please 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Understands the importance of alone time and the ability to sometimes not be able to express feelings

Your age: 21


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like I fit about half of these descriptions. Thanks for the confidence boost, guys


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Zima said:


> Looks like I fit about half of these descriptions. Thanks for the confidence boost, guys


Hey, that's how I feel after reading the guy's thread. Y'all would love my personality and little else


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I dont fit any of these descriptions, but what someone considers as ideal isnt always what someone ends up liking, in that point in time. These type of threads only induce competition and comparison, which might not good for the insecure folk that inhabit this forum.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> .


Wow I'm a little bit older and a little bit taller than what you put down but you described me pretty well.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

RiversEdge said:


> I KNOW this for myself. That ideals have nothing to do with who I end up finding attractive. I never know who I will meet and who would be attractive to me, it doesn't fit in a box description. It just happens.
> 
> I totally agree with what you said.
> I was hesitant to fill this out on a serious note, because it can make other people, who already struggle with how they feel about themselves feel less wanted or that they can never find someone who likes them.
> ...


Unfortunately, as far as dating goes, most of us have to resort to online dating strictly as a means of finding someone. This is where people tend to create a "checklist" of ideal traits theyd like to have in a mate. Since it is easy to just point, click and reject those one find unsuitable, one may blame such to the aspect of desiring unrealistic ideals. It is difficult to gauge how someone truly is, until you have met them in person and have interacted with them. Its too bad people resort to this method of thinking. Plus I feel the original thread was created for the wrong reason, for the OP to have a male describe their ideal woman as someone of her likeness, thus increasing her self esteem.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Checklists are unhealthy and ridiculous. (sorry just my opinion)


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I am pretty open minded - but if I had the ability to bake my own man from scratch this is how he would be.

His age -* 25-35*

Nationality -* Irish heritage, nationality makes no difference*

Hair color and length -* dark brown, black or red - short in length*

Eye color -* blue*

Skin color -* light*

Height? - *6'1+*

What kind of body type? - *average, husky*

Clothing style? *nothing over the top, not more stylish than me but hobo chic either*

What kind of personality? - *Assertive, kind, considerate, manly, funny. intelligent*

Is he virgin? - *no*

Does he want a lot of sex? -* yes - and only with me*

Does he have a lot of friends? - *not really*

Does he have social anxiety? - *he can*

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *as long as they are under control *

His religion - *a non-religious christian, agnostic, or apathetic to the whole religion thing in general*

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *doesn't smoke, does drink socially, and can smoke the occasional weed*

Does he have any hobbies? - *something that has him working with his hands, gardening would be cool too*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - *A job/education is pretty important to me too. I have always dreamed about marrying a chiropractor, :b*

Your age: *24*


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

His age - 20 - 30

Nationality - Whatever gets me a green card.

Hair color and length - Slightly raggady and dark.

Eye color - Bright, but don't mind the colour.

Skin color - Light, asiany, tan, dark. Just soft skin.

Height? - Taller than me.

What kind of body type? - Slim muscled.

Clothing style? SUITS. nah, whatever suits him.

What kind of personality? - Funny, kind to me.

Is he virgin? - Doesnt matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Sure.

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few.

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesnt matter

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I usually fall for guys that do.

His religion - Doesnt really matter unless they want me to believe in it.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No idea.

Does he have any hobbies? - A few.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - A good penis.

Your age: 18


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

humourless said:


> Checklists are unhealthy and ridiculous. (sorry just my opinion)


I fully expect the universe to send me the exact opposite of what I listed in my reply just to teach me a lesson!


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I'm sure a lot of those posts will _decrease_ a few female's self esteem as well here on this forum. Just like the guys with this thread.
> 
> Maybe it has to do with maturity or age, that one realizes a description in words has nothing to do with reality and who you connect with.


I understand what your saying, but I like hearing honest descriptions of what people are attracted to, or rather what they find ideal. You may find you don't like what you hear, but its honest.


RiversEdge said:


> I had seen on online dating site that asked for you to mention your yearly salary!! - as part of the description of yourself. smh
> *With those sites, though, people judge you on your picture first and then however you have described yourself (for women, mostly on our picture, period*) - I think that there is so much more to a person that can be listed. None of us are perfect or ideal -- to every one else.
> 
> The internet makes things more trouble than it should be sometimes.


But is that not how it is in real life? When a man approaches a woman it is usually done off an attraction and he may know very little about her. Thats part of what dating is, getting to know someone. When you approach someone at a bar or out in public it is usually done off a physical attraction. The last girl I tried talking to, I approached because I thought she was cute and she smiled at me in class. The part about salary may seem ridiculous, but when someone tells you their job, and you see what they drive, you can usually gauge what kind of money they make and that may affect your opinion of them and whether you want to date them. Others may realize that it may be difficult to date someone from a different social class than you. It may not sound nice, but its honest.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The Silent 1 said:


> I understand what your saying, but I like hearing an honest, unencumbered description of what people feel they are attracted to, or at least, what they find ideal. You may not like what you hear, but I think people will probably be more honest here under the guise of an avatar, and you get the truth.
> 
> But is that not how it often is in real life? When someone asks someone else out it usually done off an attraction, and you may know very little about the person, that part of the purpose of dating to get to know someone. When a man approaches a woman in a bar or anywhere out in public, it is usually based of a physical attraction. The last girl I tried talking to was in one of my classes. I approached her because I thought she was cute and when I walked into class and looked at her, she smiled at me and would occasionally glance at me. I don't see how the internet is much different. The salary thing may seem extreme, but when people meet and they tell you their profession, you can get an idea of how much they make and that may affect your opinion of them. Others simply realize that it is difficult to carry out a relationship with someone that is in a whole other social class from you. It may not sound good, but its honest.


People dont understand, in order to be accepted, you must let people judge you, or then how else can you make any strides socially or romantically. How else will people get to know your personality? There is a quote I heard: "Dont talk to strangers, unless you never want to meet anyone ever". We are all visual, and tend to react to things we find attractive. A picture doesnt tell you much about someone, but even on this site people seem to judge based just on them. Its sad, its become not what you say, its about what the person looks like who said it.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

His age - 20-32

Nationality - American/European/Australian/Canadian

Hair color and length - Any color works, I'd prefer medium length.

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - Don't care

Height? - Preferably taller than me (5'10), but I'd consider someone shorter

What kind of body type? - Average works

Clothing style? Whatever works for him

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, great sense of humor, loving/affectionate, responsible, driven, compassionate.

Is he virgin? - I don't care.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Hopefully not _too_ much...:um

Does he have a lot of friends? - He can, I don't care.

Does he have social anxiety? - As long as he is functional

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing too serious. Again, if he is functional and working on his issues I don't care.

His religion - Atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No hard drugs (cocaine, crack, meth, heroin/opiates, etc) Light to moderate drinking/pot use is OK as long as it doesn't negatively effect his relationships and goals.

Does he have any hobbies? - Watching films, listening to music, walking/jogging outdoors, playing video games, reading. It'd be great if he liked to work out with me.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *I would probably not seriously consider dating someone who was not a vegetarian or vegan (or in the process of converting to one). Having a different diet than your partner is like having a different religion - it's tough.

Your age: 23


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

rdrr said:


> People dont understand, in order to be accepted, you must let people judge you, or then how else can you make any strides socially or romantically. How else will people get to know your personality? There is a quote I heard: "Dont talk to strangers, unless you never want to meet anyone ever". We are all visual, and tend to react to things we find attractive. A picture doesnt tell you much about someone, but even on this site people seem to judge based just on them. *Its sad, its become not what you say, its about what the person looks like who said it.*


I don't think it became that way, people are always more likely to pay attention to those they find visually appealing. How a leader appears and presents themselves is important and something they always focus on when trying to get elected. Its just human nature, and when we talk about physical attraction, whether its online or in real life, we usually go after the people we find visually appealing and then hope, once we get to know them, that we like their personality as well. We may also look for certain attributes, like a persons humor, or how they carry themselves, but thats just the image they project and without the physical part we may not be drawn to them.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

His age - 15-19

Nationality - American

Hair color and length - black short frizzy jewfro

Eye color - Brown

Skin color - Sunburnt

Height? - At least 5'2

What kind of body type? - Either really skinny or really fat.

Clothing style? All black plaided shirts with a disturbed shirt underneath.

What kind of personality? - No personality is a great personality.

Is he virgin? - Has had enough sex to have acquired his fair share of STD's

Does he want a lot of sex? - Enough that he's very good at controlling his sphincter.

Does he have a lot of friends? - A LOT

Does he have social anxiety? - No.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No.

His religion - Westboro Baptist.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Meth and pot is fine. No hard drugs though. No cigarrettes, gross.

Does he have any hobbies? - Not many, he needs enough time for me.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *-* Too much to write.

Your age: 19

Oh man, I'm projecting again.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

This would probably be more like an "outline". I don't really have a deffinite "ideal" man. If he actually loves me, then I'll love him. : )

His age - at least 10(or 20) years older than me. Preferably around 30. Yeah, I like old men. ;D

Nationality - Japanese, or at least lives in Japan.

Hair color and length - Black or dyed cool colors. Either really long or chin length. Eccentric hair style would be nice.

Eye color - "Black" or gray/blue.

Skin color - Pale.

Height? - at least 5'10"

What kind of body type? - fit(no six pack required, just in shape), slim, and tall.

Clothing style? - ...Visual Kei, rock, punk, or emo. A little on the feminine side.

What kind of personality? - sweet, doting, protective, laid back, teasing...

Is he virgin? - Yes, but it's fine if he's not.

Does he want a lot of sex? - a moderate amount...

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few good friends.

Does he have social anxiety? - No.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - If he does, that's fine.

His religion - An Ambler like me. Or Buhhdist.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks and smokes if he wants, but nothing that would get him in trouble or cause problems.

Does he have any hobbies? - Reading, travling, etc.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *
He doesn't mind my random mood swings
Introverted(or slightly) like me
Likes cats
Doesn't mind spending most days inside.

Your age: 16


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SaikoSakura382 said:


> *Location: Texas*





SaikoSakura382 said:


> Nationality - Japanese, *or at least lives in Japan*.


I've no doubt there's a completely logical explanation for this, but thanks for the smile, nonetheless~ :b


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I've no doubt there's a completely logical explanation for this, but thanks for the smile, nonetheless~ :b


lol I plan on living in Japan. :teeth It does look funny, now that you've pointed it out.^^


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I dont fit any of these descriptions, but what someone considers as ideal isnt always what someone ends up liking, in that point in time. These type of threads only induce competition and comparison, which might not good for the insecure folk that inhabit this forum.


Well I dont fit any of these descriptions either, but it is not a big deal, it shouldnt be taken too seriously. I myself filled it just for fun and it doesnt mean anything - You could show me a picture of a girl that is exact opposite of what i described and I could very well be into her as much.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

These threads make everyone seem so shallow..nuff said.


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

His age - 21 - 45

Nationality - doesn't matter

Hair color and length - doesn't matter

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - white

Height? - 5'8" - 6'5"

What kind of body type? - slim or muscular

Clothing style? doesn't matter

What kind of personality? - nice, honest, responsible, etc

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - YES

Does he have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter

Does he have social anxiety? - doesn't matter

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - doesn't matter

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no drugs

Does he have any hobbies? - doesn't matter

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 

Your age: 20


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think I would have any chance at all.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

its interesting how race-conscious (skin, nationality) most girls preferences are.... I wonder why that is.......Where as men seem to care less about those traits.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> ....but it is not a big deal, it shouldn't be taken too seriously. ....


^^^^^this.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What I don't understand is why all these "ideal" boyfriends are relatively attainable.

Personally, the boy of my dreams is someone who can effortlessly jump two meters in the air, knows how to use a sword within minutes of picking it up, and apparently will never turn thirty.


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

cool


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, I fit everyone's checklists.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> This is describe what we want in men
> 
> His age - Around mine (two years older is my limit~)
> 
> ...


I lol'd at this matter of penis size. I understand that this is just for fun; I don't want to be really specific about anything when I can't predict what kind of guy my man is going to be in actuality.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

His age: 24-32

Nationality -Doesn't matter

Hair color and length -Hair color doesn't matter.Length:Short,clean cut hair.Not over-gelled

Eye color - I <3 dark eyes

Skin color - Doesn't matter but pref. tan/brown, black

Height? -I'm a tall girl, 5'9", so I like a taller guy (6 ft and above)

What kind of body type? - surfer type...you know that beachy look with the tanned skin, good abs and arms...ruffled hair 

Clothing style? Doesn't matter

What kind of personality? - assertive,introvert,serious & intense,kind-hearted,wears his heart on his sleeve

Is he virgin? -He _should_ be a virgin,pref. be sexually inexperienced, like me

Does he want a lot of sex? - His sex drive should be more or less similar to mine

Does he have a lot of friends? - Not many. Few close friends would be okay.

Does he have social anxiety? -Ideally,yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Nothing too serious

His religion -Hindu,Buddhist,Spiritual

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - NO , NO and NO

Does he have any hobbies? -Yeah,why not? I like different hobbies.One can enjoy a wider variety of activities that way. I don't care if they're talented or not.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Respectful towards women,reliable, level-headed, not too ambitious,shouldn't take me for granted.Would be a huge plus if he's a vegetarian/vegan, teetotaler.Should keep himself active. And it wouldn't hurt if he were a great kisser!

Your age: 25


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> His age - 18-24
> 
> Nationality - Doesn't matter (But guys with accents get bonus points :yes)
> 
> ...


 i would be perfect for you  babie

btw im moving to masschusetts in a couple of month couple

jkjkjkjkjkjkjnkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk:b

not really.......

:blank


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> i would be perfect for you  babie
> 
> btw im moving to masschusetts in a couple of month couple
> 
> ...


*Hides* o.o


----------



## MissChief (Dec 28, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> This is describe what we want in men
> 
> His age - 24-46 ya I've dated older men lol
> 
> ...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

You got owned bro.


----------



## couter68 (Oct 28, 2011)

i,ll keep it simple, just looking for a nice lady,that i can talk with and that is fun to be around. yes we all have are problems, but working throught it with a friend can make everything better.and if it leads to more then just a friend,then great.i know people have wants, but if you close the door on real people, then your missing what really matters.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

This is describe what we want in men 

His age - around my age, 20

Nationality - Polish or something, or British, but I'm not a stickler on that

Hair color and length - Brunettes are my usual, but once again don't care very much. Shaggy longer hair but not too long. If it is long, well kept.

Eye color - don't care.

Skin color - don't care. Blue is nice, jk.

Height? - also don't care, 2 guys I liked most were 5'7

What kind of body type? - Strong, broad shoulders, muscle. 

Clothing style? I like emo type dress, or nice dressy type

What kind of personality? - Mysterious, tough, able to roll with the punches, genuine, mature, knows what he wants, confident

Is he virgin? - don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - yeah I want someone who has at least a decent sex drive

Does he have a lot of friends? - quality not quantity

Does he have social anxiety? - doesn't matter

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - preferably no 

His religion - as long as he is reasonable, down to earth and PRO CHOICE, I don't care

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no drugs, rarely drink, no smoking

Does he have any hobbies? - um yeah

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - he should be a vampire

Your age: 20


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I'm sure a lot of those posts will _decrease_ a few female's self esteem as well here on this forum. Just like the guys with this thread.
> 
> Maybe it has to do with maturity or age, that one realizes a description in words has nothing to do with reality and who you connect with.


 This is true, but stuff like this still induces negative thoughts, comparison and competition. It's best just not to look it. Checklists are unhealthy.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm looking for a pretty cute guy, who just so happens to be cute and stuff.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> gasp. You really get around milky :b


For sure, girlfran. It's part of my method of overcoming depression. Just **** EVERYONE.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

His age - 24-30

Nationality - any as long as he's near me

Hair color and length - any color, shorter length (unless its shoulder length and he pulls it off)

Eye color - any

Skin color - any

Height? - 5'9"+

What kind of body type? - i prefer a little pudgy...not 'fat' though

Clothing style? - somewhat preppy, in vogue

What kind of personality? - nerdy, just nerdy and sweet

Is he virgin? - no no no

Does he want a lot of sex? - :3

Does he have a lot of friends? - a few very close friends

Does he have social anxiety? - maybe, maybe not

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - preferably not, but if he has them under control its fine

His religion - any as long as he's tolerant of mine

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - smoke-fine, drink-fine, pot-fine, other-no

Does he have any hobbies? - just nerdy stuff ^_^

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - nerd.

Your age: 23


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> eeeertt. hold up.
> I didn't mean myself however - I am confident about me and I know I am found attractive


 hmm cocky, eh? I know I am not found attractive....nvm. ugh.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

RiversEdge said:


> sign me up, we need lots of therapy!


Kk, I'm down. We'll go for some drinks or something. Maybe a swingers party.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

His age - 24-31

Nationality - American, but I like foreign dudes as well...

Hair color and length - Dark brown/black, short and straight

Eye color - Green

Skin color - Pale or tanned

Height? - 6'0+

What kind of body type? - Athletic, nice muscular body

Clothing style? Preppy, clean cut

What kind of personality? - A nice one. Preferably a bit nerdy 

Is he virgin? - No

Does he want a lot of sex? - Sure?

Does he have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter

His religion - Christian/Catholic preferably, but this isn't really an important factor

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drink sometimes.

Does he have any hobbies? - OF course...

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* 
Your age: 26


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> no no, I'm still a bit shy though
> I bet you are by somebody - and I also bet you are harder on yourself than you should be!
> 
> :drunk lesss-go


 no no what? Aren't we all shy lol interesting that you are shy and cocky.

Hmm hopefully somebody thinks I am attractive - that is hard to believe. I have nobody in my life. Not sure if I am harder on myself than I should be - I see no reason think otherwise. I'm worthless. I would like to believe what you are saying, I just think it is all lies because I have no reason to believe in what you are saying? It's hard to believe other people when you are just sad loner with no life, nothing to go on. I have no love and never have. Social anxiety, my shyness and negative self-image has a big role in that, but yeah. So you u want to make a bet? :b


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

His age - 20-30

Nationality - Doesn't matter. Love Irish guys though :yes

Hair color and length - Short hair, I don't really care what color hair he has

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - I'm 5'2'', so anything over that I'm fine with

What kind of body type? - Average

Clothing style? Doesn't really matter

What kind of personality? - Introvert, kind, funny

Is he virgin? - I'm a virgin, so it wouldn't bother me if he was. Wouldn't bother me either though if he wasn't

Does he want a lot of sex? - :um Dunno

Does he have a lot of friends? - Small circle of friends

Does he have social anxiety? - It wouldn't bother me if he did, I think we could both help each other.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - Agnostic/Atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - He can drink, just as long as he isn't drunk all the time. Drugs...I'm okay with marijuana. That doesn't bother me at all. Smoking doesn't really bother me either...

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *I can't be around someone 24/7 so hopefully he would give me space...

Your age: 22


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

Emsipoo said:


> His age - 21-35 or so. Big gap, but as long as he's able to act like a big kid sometimes  I love Disneyworld
> 
> Nationality - doesn't matter as long as they speak fluent English lol
> 
> ...


This sounds like me....

Marry me?


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

His age -18-22

Nationality - Don't really care, but I do have a thing for British accents

Hair color and length - Short(not buzzed)...again, don't really care. brunettes and blondes are both cool

Eye color - I've seen some guys with beautiful brown eyes, beautiful blue eyes and beautiful green eyes so I really don't think color matters. It's something else, the look or something, I can't put my finger on it, but I know it when I see it.haha

Skin color - olive

Height? -between 5'9 and 6'2 is good.

What kind of body type? - I like thin guys, not sure why. Not boney, just lean

Clothing style? doesn't matter. Not really into goth/emo/scene though

What kind of personality? - Hmm, well idealistically I'd say very positive, laid back, honest, open, really friendly, funny, creative... similar to samuel larsen(from the glee project)

Is he virgin? - don't care..

Does he want a lot of sex? - i mean i don't want them to be just wanting me for sex, but its a natural craving for guys.

Does he have a lot of friends? - He has them, but it doesn't matter to me how many

Does he have social anxiety? - no:/ because I just don't think it would work out

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - no preference

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -Sure, but I'd prefer not smoking.

Does he have any hobbies? - I think itd be awesome if he could sing...but any hobbies are cool

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 
i like exotic looking guys
Your age:18


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

In general I could care less about looks, but my ideal guy would know how to play a musical instrument, or many different ones, and have an amazing singing voice to serenade me with.  He would also love to play video games and just sit at home with me watching movies all night while eating popcorn, pizza, and peanut butter m&ms, haha. He would also love animals, nature, horror movies and would be a romantic. If he has an accent, maybe from somewhere in Europe, then that's the icing on the cake. If he is taller than me ( i am 5 foot 7 ) then it's a done deal, and I will have to marry him if I find him, lol.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

His age - I like older men. Early twenties to early thirties. I'm not fussed.

Nationality - English, Irish, Scottish or American.

Hair color and length - Brown or black.
Jaw-length at most- when the hair touches their collar at the back of their neck, that's cute.But not any longer then that :no. Long enough that I can grab handfuls of it but short enough so he doesn't look like a girl lol.

Eye color - Dark brown

Skin color - pale

Height? - 6 ft 1, thereabouts.

What kind of body type? - slim, athletic

Clothing style? Formal or gothic, I guess.

What kind of personality? - Clever, interesting, definitely a good listener but doesn't have to be prepared to share his feelings all the time. Serious but able to have a laugh.

Is he virgin? - No.

Does he want a lot of sex? - He'd better.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Hopefully not.

Does he have social anxiety? - Maybe yeah.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No.

His religion - Atheist.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No. It's ok if he does do the first two socially but def not drugs.

Does he have any hobbies? - I'd love him to have some geeky hobby like star trek or collecting things because I'd try and get into it too. Or mock him mercilessly, I haven't decided.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?
He'd have to be ok with my projects and general nuttiness.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

My Ideal Guy??? This is a bad heading for this kind of thing. 

His age - Although I'm pretty open with age, I want to maintain some aspects that we can relate to! So probably between 22 - 30

Nationality - Any... Not interested in language barriers long-term though.

Hair color and length - Whichever.

Eye color - Any

Skin color - Any

Height? - Hmm... Reasonably over 5'8 but I do have a thing for tall guys... Well over 6'

What kind of body type? - Keeps fit. Not overweight. 

Clothing style? Laid back. Casual.

What kind of personality? - Funny, smart, cheeky, respectful, adventurous, caring, reliable, responsible. 

Is he virgin? - Probably not 

Does he want a lot of sex? - Not so much as to annoy me ? lol :roll

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yes or no. Prefer if distant or few friends I guess. 

Does he have social anxiety? - No. He'll have to go out into public for me lol.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - NO NO NO NO PLEASE NO. I can't deal with myself let alone him :afr

His religion - None

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks - not too much though. Social drug use OK. 

Does he have any hobbies? - Hmm... Not fussy but must have an appreciation for art and colour SO NO ART HATERS!!! 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal SO? -

I already have a boyfriend... He doesn't have SA. He operates machines all day long. He's 5'8. He feels somewhat alone in this world.. as do I. He brings me flowers. He bought me an automatic car so I could get around... Today he said he's going to ask my father if he can marry me :-O

Your age: 18
And he's 27 -- perfect ! 



Just wondered... You never asked about financial stability?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

InOHIO said:


> In general I could care less about looks, but my ideal guy would know how to play a musical instrument, or many different ones, and have an amazing singing voice to serenade me with.  He would also love to play video games and just sit at home with me watching movies all night while eating popcorn, pizza, and peanut butter m&ms, haha. He would also love animals, nature, horror movies and would be a romantic. If he has an accent, maybe from somewhere in Europe, then that's the icing on the cake. If he is taller than me ( i am 5 foot 7 ) then it's a done deal, and I will have to marry him if I find him, lol.


Hey there lol


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

His age - 18-24

Nationality - doesn't matter much.. but i love British accents

Hair color and length - dark hair.. and i have a thing for the 'emo' sweep but i don't mind shorter hair, as long as it looks good on him ^^

Eye color - green or blue

Skin color - light or tan

Height? - 5''9-6''4

What kind of body type? - as long as he's not too skinny or not too obese

Clothing style? - hipster, sporty

What kind of personality? - romantic.. loyal, nice, smart etc.. someone who could sweep me off my feet

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - decent amount of it lol

Does he have a lot of friends? - no, a few good ones

Does he have social anxiety? - he may be an introvert but doesn't have social anxiety

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - preferably an atheist but i don't mind as long as he respects my beliefs

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - nope

Does he have any hobbies? - reading and playing a musical instrument

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *he'll help me get through social anxiety and i'd be comfortable around him.. lol

Your age: 18


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## Shelleybean18 (Jan 2, 2012)

His age - 20-24

Nationality - American/ really any

Hair color and length - black or brown

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - any

Height? - taller than me which would be 5'6-6'0

What kind of body type? - kind of muscular or avg. not to beefy and not too scrawny

Clothing style? Cool

What kind of personality? - fun, energetic,

Is he virgin? - no

Does he want a lot of sex? - sure

Does he have a lot of friends? - yes maybe 5 or 6

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - doesn't matter just not anything extremist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - social drinker only,no smoking,no drugs

Does he have any hobbies? - a few

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 

Your age:20


----------



## SianD (Jan 7, 2012)

His age - 18 - 23

Nationality - don't really mind 

Hair color and length - short hair, no preference of colour 

Eye color - no preference 

Skin color - White 

Height? - 5'9 >

What kind of body type? - slim or athletic 

Clothing style? What he is comfortable in 

What kind of personality? - kind, caring, romantic, passionate, certain level of intelligence and up for a laugh 

Is he virgin? - don't mind 

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - don't mind 

Does he have social anxiety? - I need someone fairly confident in a way 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no 

His religion - don't mind, but I don't have one so... 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - don't mind drinking or smoking but no drugs

Does he have any hobbies? - anything 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? Be happy with who he is x


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

His age - 19-26

Nationality - don't care. can he speak english ? awesome

Hair color and length - short dark hair, buttt I have a thing for neat dreadlocks.

Eye color - don't care about the color, but i adore kind eyes.

Skin color - sucker for dark skin, but it's all about the heart 

Height? - taller than me ? lol (i'm 5'1)

What kind of body type? - wide shoulders, i love chubby guys, they're better cuddlers 

Clothing style? not crappy ? lol.

What kind of personality? - sweet, honest, supportive, great sense of humor, likes to play fight, easy going, can hold his own in arguments, has a stable future ahead of him

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter.

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes. i wouldn't mind a freaky person 

Does he have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter

Does he have social anxiety? - maybe, but i would want him to be able to help me with mine

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - as long as it doesn't cause danger to me or others.

His religion - christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -nope.

Does he have any hobbies? - video games, cooking, reading, writing, cuddling and holding hands with me 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - i love dimples, someone who can make me laugh, if he's into sign language and deaf culture like i am (or willing to learn) it would be perfect !

Your age:20


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

His age - at least be my age (19)

Nationality - American? Ethnicity doesn't matter though.

Hair color and length - Darker hair but again doesn't matterrr

Eye color - any

Skin color - tan is nice

Height? - preferably 6 ft or taller

What kind of body type? - meh. not scrawny, not fat.

Clothing style? ehh i dunno just normal casual clothes. jeans and tshirts guy.

What kind of personality? - nice, easygoing, outgoing and assertive (i like the last two traits cuz i don't have them lol)

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - not an abnormally high amount 

Does he have a lot of friends? - not TOO many.

Does he have social anxiety? - nooo

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - nah

His religion - atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - don't mind if he drinks or smokes marijuana as long as it's not excessive

Does he have any hobbies? - yeah, don't care what they are as long as they aren't super weird or illegal haha

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- not really. i guess this would describe my "dream guy" lol but of course i'm not just waiting for someone who has every single trait i listed.*

Your age: 19


----------



## DustyRaincoat (Jan 3, 2012)

His age - My age or a couple years older.

Nationality - No preference.

Hair color and length - No preference for color. Although, the guys I like usually _happen _to have brown hair. But I like every color, both short and long. Well, not like passed the shoulders xD

Eye color - No preference!

Skin color - No preference.

Height? - Taller than myself, which is above 5'6.

What kind of body type? - Doesn't really matter. As long as they're not like a body builder or an unhealthy weight.

Clothing style? - Well, guys who have unique style and don't wear what every other guy wears is awesome. I don't really find it attractive when people wear brands such as "Hollister" or "Abercrombie & Fitch" (no offense), so anything but that really. xD

What kind of personality? - well, just anyone genuinely kind, honest, and loving. Who is also intelligent, has a sense of humor, loves God, loves music, is intellectual, etc. 

Is he virgin? - Yes. I'm not going to get into a spiel or anything, but personally, I think it's nice when you share something with someone, and only with that someone.

Does he want a lot of sex? - No.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Sure

Does he have social anxiety? - well no, I think people who can socialize well and are more on the outgoing side (opposite of me) would benefit me, and perhaps create a balance in a relationship somehow.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Why would I _want_ someone to have a mental illness? If they do, then they do. If they don't then they don't. Like the person said above, as long as it doesn't hurt them, or others.

His religion - Christian, preferably.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Nope...

Does he have any hobbies? - ahhhh, it doesn't really matter to me. If the person likes something that I'm not really interested in myself, then so be it, as long as it's not football. xD But it'd be nice to have hobbies in common, like music.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I don't really believe in idealism when it comes to this particular subject xD I don't necessarily have a "type" or a major "preference", its just that I like what I happen to like. Usually there is something about them, that I like, that I can't really explain in words. heh.

Age: I feel so young.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

His age - I'd prefer that it's within the 5 yrs older or younger than me range.

Nationality - doesn't matter

Hair color and length - doesn't matter but I like guys with long hair!

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - I'd prefer that he's my height or taller(I'm 5'6 1/2) but will keep the shorties in mind lol I've dated shorter before.

What kind of body type? - I'd prefer fit to slighty chubby. I take care of my body so he should work out too 

Clothing style? not hipster LOLz

What kind of personality? - humorous 

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter I can teach.

Does he want a lot of sex? - that's good  so will I ! muahahahah

Does he have a lot of friends? - doesn't matter what matters is the relationship he has w/ them.

Does he have social anxiety? - I'd prefer someone outgoing because it makes me less shy . I would consider if we were very compatible.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - depends on what it is 

His religion - doesn't matter too much as long as he doesn't push them on me. 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - not into smoking cigarettes-turn off!! He can drink socially and responsibly-binge drinker(I will run for the hills def. a deal breaker) . Not into heavy drugs. cannabis/psychedelics are fine.

Does he have any hobbies? - he better or I'm not interested 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- lots but I don't want to bore you 
* 
Your age: 27


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

His age - 19-24

Nationality - not bothered

Hair color and length - short

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - white

Height? - 5"8-6"2

What kind of body type? - average

Clothing style?- Anything as long as he looks good in it

What kind of personality? - funny, smart but not too smart, caring and honest

Is he virgin? - i dont mind

Does he want a lot of sex? - I guess so lol

Does he have a lot of friends? - No

Does he have social anxiety? - I dont really mind

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Hopefully not

His religion - Preferably Catholic but I wouldnt mind someone who doesnt really care about religion

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - As long as he isnt really against any of them I dont mind

Does he have any hobbies? - Yea, anything that makes him happy

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? Just want someone that I can feel comfortable with and that I can trust

Your age: 20


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

His age - 19-24

Nationality - not bothered

Hair color and length - short

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - white

Height? - 5"8-6"2

What kind of body type? - average

Clothing style?- Anything as long as he looks good in it

What kind of personality? - funny, smart but not too smart, caring and honest

Is he virgin? - i dont mind

Does he want a lot of sex? - I guess so lol

Does he have a lot of friends? - No

Does he have social anxiety? - I dont really mind

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Hopefully not

His religion - Preferably Catholic but I wouldnt mind someone who doesnt really care about religion

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - As long as he isnt really against any of them I dont mind

Does he have any hobbies? - Yea, anything that makes him happy

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? I just want someone that i feel comfortable with and that I can trust

Your age: 20


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Do I get to fill this out too, even though I'm not a girl? :S yes, yes I do.

His age - 17-21

Nationality - Doesn't really matter where he's from as long as he speaks english and he lives here.

Hair color and length - Not too picky but ideally dirty blond

Eye color - Light brown but doesn't matter a whole lot as long as they're nice eyes

Skin color - Don't really care...

Height? - 5'10"-6'3"

What kind of body type? - Not obese

Clothing style? - He's got to have his own style

What kind of personality? - Outgoing, sensitive, interested in the world, says what's on his mind, caring, three-dimensional (that's the most important thing on this whole list, he can't be shallow/two-dimensional)

Is he virgin? - Ideally, yes

Does he want a lot of sex? - A lot

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yes, or a smaller number of close friends

Does he have social anxiety? - Nope

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - He might, but he's pretty stable anyway and doesn't do crazy things because of them

His religion - Pagan 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - In moderation, but no hard drugs

Does he have any hobbies? - A lot of different ones

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* The guy I'm with now is my ideal boyfriend so I basically just described him here :]
Your age: 18


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

His age - 20-30 

Nationality - meh don't care

Hair color and length - again meh but looking at all my ex's there hasnt been anyone blonde, so dark hair i guess. I love an afro 

Eye color - meh don't care

Skin color - meh don't care

Height? - 6ft - 6ft 5 is really sexy.

What kind of body type? - meh don't care, but guys with a little bit of pudge is nice, like a bit of a belly and big thighs. Not really keen on muscley guys the hard six pac kinda freaks me out lol.

Clothing style? Trackies braaaaaap 

What kind of personality? - its all about sense of humour, if we connect with that then hes got me wrapped around his finger.

Is he virgin? - meh don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - of course, he will have to be the kinkiest guy alive.

Does he have a lot of friends? - meh don't care

Does he have social anxiety? - meh don't care

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - meh don't care

His religion - meh don't care

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - meh don't care just don't be kissing me with *** breath.

Does he have any hobbies? - films, tv, comics and food. GOTTA LOVE TO MUNCH.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - meh don't care

Your age: 22


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

MagusAnima said:


> His age - 18 - 25.
> 
> Nationality - Don't mind, as long as they speak English fluently!
> 
> ...


My god are you going for the job as perfect woman? You're hired lol


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Im looking for a big male spoon. Preferably over 6ft and not looking for butt secks.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

His age - 20-30

Nationality - Don't really care

Hair color and length - Dark hair (and lots of it everywhere), above shoulders

Eye color - Any

Skin color - I'm going to go with white

Height? - 5'9+ although not required.

What kind of body type? - I like a bit of a belly.

Clothing style? I like button up shirts, even if they are a pain.

What kind of personality? - Understanding and forgiving

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes

Does he have a lot of friends? - Hopefully not too many

Does he have social anxiety? - Sure, but not as severe as mine.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Not preferably.. depends.

His religion - Pass

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Lightly

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure, why not

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Should have his own noticeable flaws so that I don't feel so bad.

Your age: 18


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

well for me, so long as he's living and breathing, that's all lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

booored said:


> well for me, so long as he's living and breathing, that's all lol


Thats me :teeth


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

cool beans Rossy. so long as your not a zombie/dead guy, im good hahaha


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not dead ATM.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

rdrr said:


> I dont fit any of these descriptions, but what someone considers as ideal isnt always what someone ends up liking, in that point in time. These type of threads only induce competition and comparison, which might not good for the insecure folk that inhabit this forum.


I agree. I fill them out cause I'm open-minded and nothing I put should hurt anyone's feelings. I don't fit any of these descriptions :sigh, it only makes me feel more unattractive unfortunately.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

His age - somewhere around mine

Nationality - british

Hair color and length - doesnt matter 

Eye color - doesnt matter

Skin color - doesnt matter

Height? - my height or taller (im 5'7")

What kind of body type? - doesnt matter, i tend to be attracted to skinny guys but one of my exes was a bit pudgy and it was fine 

Clothing style? doesnt matter, i just hope you have a job where you have to dress nicely

What kind of personality? - laid back and good hearted

Is he virgin? - doesnt matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - doesnt matter, as long as he's not sleeping around on me

Does he have a lot of friends? - preferably not as i find that intimidating, but a few close mates are good

Does he have social anxiety? - doesnt matter

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - doesnt matter -- as long as he is getting treated for it

His religion - christian, but not the shove it in your face type. the follow christ's example type. 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - smoke: no. drink: ok socially. use drugs: only those that are legal

Does he have any hobbies? - travel

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - be passionate about something. be very close to your family and family-oriented.

Your age: 27 nearly 28


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

Age: 18-20
Nationality: doesn't matter to me
Hair color and length: anything, as long as it's not too messy or overly styled
Eye color: doesn't matter much, but I do kind of have a thing for brown eyes
Skin color: doesn't matter
Height: taller than me! (so, taller than 5'6)
Body type: healthy (he certainly doesn't have to look like Arnold Schwarzenegger, although a little muscle is definitely alright with me!)
Clothing style: hmmm, I don't know, but it drives me crazy when guys wear their pants super low; he should look...put together, I guess
Personality: that's too hard to put in just a few words! Someone whose personality just clicks with mine, I guess
Virgin?: definitely
Lots of friends?: I almost want to say no, because it would make me feel so pathetic (I don't have many friends), but I guess it doesn't really matter
Any SA: no, but I kind of hope he's close to someone else (maybe a family member?) who does, so maybe he'll have a small understanding of what it's like...if that makes sense
Other mental illnesses: ideally, no, but it wouldn't necessarily be a dealbreaker
Religion: CHRISTIAN
Smoke, drink, or do drugs?: no
Any hobbies?: reading, I hope, and maybe something artsy or musical

My age: 17


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

His age - 25-below 35

Nationality - from south east or east asian country or from western country

Hair color and length - colour doesn't matter, I like a little bit long hair 

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - light color but not too pale 

Height? - taller than 5'6

What kind of body type? - not too skinny and not fat

Clothing style? casual

What kind of personality? - shy, likes animal, likes travelling, not a very social type, funny, have sense of humour, not a demanding person, kind-hearted, hardworking 

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - a little is okay too

Does he have a lot of friends? - not really, one close friend and just a few to contact sometimes (just like me)

Does he have social anxiety? - a little (just like me)

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - preferable no

His religion - christian, not very active at church

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no please

Does he have any hobbies? - yess likes travelling (so he can travel with me), likes animal- cats and dogs, watching movies and funny tvshow or tvseries 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - He must willing to accept me and I will do too

Your age: 26


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Lynkz said:


> Im looking for a big male spoon. Preferably over 6ft and not looking for butt secks.


Hey bro I'm the right guy for you


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm only mostly saying what the things the guy I'm in love with are lol 

His age - 18

Nationality - American 

Hair color and length - a little darker than mine and it's short. He used to have sideburns, but he shaved them off . 

Eye color - I think they're hazel. 

Skin color - pale like me haha 

Height? - 5'9

What kind of body type? - skinny 

Clothing style? - idk like how most guys dress lol 

What kind of personality? - outgoing, spontaneous, funny, sweet, caring, honest 

Is he virgin? - idk and it doesn't matter 

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes, god I hope so. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - yeah he does lol 

Does he have social anxiety? - not at all. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - nah 

His religion - he's Jewish haha 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - he's in college, so yeah lol 

Does he have any hobbies? - playing guitar, doing crazy things, making people laugh, and whatever he else does lol. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I would love for us to go to some cheesy romantic movie just to make fun of it and ruin it for everyone. I would hope to god he wouldn't be clingy cuz I would get annoyed and I need my space. I don't wanna be treated like a princess; I'd like to be treated like a bro. 

Your age: 19


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Not into guys, but I'll play.

His age - Mid 20s to early 30s, but I'm usually attracted to much older men. If, however, this is aiming for a lifetime, we should be pretty close.

Nationality - Doesn't matter, but I'd hope he'd be fluent in English.

Hair color and length - Dark and more long than short.

Eye color - Dark--dark blue, green, brown. Very light colored eyes creep me out a bit.

Skin color - Tan/olive

Height? - I'm 5'1; I'd like a short beau.

What kind of body type? - Nothing too muscular. I like a man with some softness to him.

Clothing style? - Nothing fussy or stuck on image.

What kind of personality? - Funny, warm, sensitive.

Is he virgin? - I don't mind.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Nah.

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few good ones.

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes, please. Keep me company.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I have several. It'd be rude of me to hog them all.

His religion - Agnostic/atheist/spiritual

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Nothing hard

Does he have any hobbies? - Research, crafty things. Collects books.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *My ideal BF would be smart, sweet, kind to animals and people, and wouldn't let me drag him down.

Your age: 24


----------



## HQuirk (Jul 26, 2011)

His age - 18 - 24

Nationality - Anything really. 

Hair color and length - Short brown hair. 

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - White

Height? - Over 5'5

What kind of body type? - Athletic

Clothing style? Jeans and tshirts

What kind of personality? - Kind, funny, easy to get on with. 

Is he virgin? - Not bothered. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yeah

Does he have a lot of friends? - Maybe a couple. 

Does he have social anxiety? - Yea 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No 

His religion - Catholic

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't smoke or do drugs. Drinks socially. 

Does he have any hobbies? - Watches tv, reads, listens to music. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 

Your age - 19


----------



## toridg (Jul 8, 2011)

His age - 14-15 (yes I'm young) lol

Nationality - american

Hair color and length - idc about color but not too long.

Eye color - green or hazel <3

Skin color - white, but I'm not racist! 

Height? - 5'5" to 5'7"

What kind of body type? - idc

Clothing style? Anything but emo, Goth, or sagging. Lol

What kind of personality? - sweet, sensitive, but confident 

Is he virgin? - yes

Does he want a lot of sex? - ew no

Does he have a lot of friends? - average

Does he have social anxiety? - yes/no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - idc

His religion - Christian 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -
No this is a big turnoff
Does he have any hobbies? - yes

My age- 14


----------



## conquerors (Jan 22, 2012)

His age - 25 - 29

Nationality - American

Hair color and length - Short, neat and dark. Gah

Eye color - Brown

Skin color - White chocolate

Height? -6'+

What kind of body type? - Broad

Clothing style? Solid colours, shirt and chinos.

What kind of personality? - Witty, funny, childish

Is he virgin? - No

Does he want a lot of sex? - Reasonable

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yes

Does he have social anxiety? - No

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - Atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -None

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes, cool stuff like guitar and politics

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- He TALKS to me hahaha 
* 
Your age:


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

This is describe what we want in men 

His age (25-35)??

Nationality - any

Hair color and length - any

Eye color - any

Skin color - I really don't like that question.

Height? -pref taller than me

What kind of body type? - pref athletic or slim

Clothing style? casual

What kind of personality? - very close to what mine is

Is he virgin? - pref yes but doesn't have to be.

Does he want a lot of sex? - I hope not!

Does he have a lot of friends? - not many

Does he have social anxiety? - yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - ?

His religion - Christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -no except occasional alcohol

Does he have any hobbies? -yes, of course

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - very loving, romantic, sweet, thoughtful, trustworthy, passionate, loyal, respectful

Your age: 31


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sphere said:


> I'm 27 in june :roll


Then what's with the eye rolling?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Ah shiiit this is the best thread here



His age - 21-35

Nationality - Any nationality that's hot

Hair color and length - Dark/Brown/Short

Eye color - Brown/Green/Hazel

Skin color - Medium/Olive/Tanned

Height? - 6'0 - 6'6

What kind of body type? - Athletic/Toned

Clothing style? Classic, Business attire gets me hot

What kind of personality? - the Non Douchebag, non Jerk type of personality

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Wouldn't hurt

Does he have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter, would prefer not so many

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter, would prefer not severe

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - OCD would be fine, nothing too crazy tho

His religion - Christian or Catholic or non religious

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - NO

Does he have any hobbies? - Sports, travel, business, instruments, etc

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Respectful, intelligent, has a sensitive side, a Non pervy type of guy would be ideal

Your age: 22/Calichick/the best hahaha


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Alot of people on here like Brit's (or at least the accent) Why is this exactly? Not that I'm complaining or anything. :teeth


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Alot of people on here like Brit's (or at least the accent) Why is this exactly? Not that I'm complaining or anything. :teeth


probably because it sounds elegant and you guys get a lot of good press in our media

I prefer the very manly Spanish or Portuguese accents!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*His age -* 18-30

*Nationality -* Anything, though I do like Irish men (my dad was Irish and he kind of instilled a love of the Irish in me).

*Hair color and length -* I think the most attractive hair for a man is dark and curly, and not going below the jawline. But it doesn't matter that much.

*Eye color -* I don't care.

*Skin color -* I'm usually most attracted to white guys, but I'm open to all races.

*Height? -* I am more attracted men a bit taller than me (6'+). But I can go my height and below (5'10").

*What kind of body type? -* Ideally, I'd like for him to be masculine and muscular, but not too ripped. Like Alexander Skarsgard (of course, that's my absolute ideal, I doubt I'll be getting that any time soon).

*Clothing style? - *I like for there to be a little effort, so I guess just for him to be put together.

*What kind of personality? - *Goofy and funny, and a little nerdy.

*Is he virgin? - *I am, so part of me would like a guy not to be so that he can have experience, while the other part would like him to be a virgin as well.

*Does he want a lot of sex? - *Honestly? Yes.

*Does he have a lot of friends? - *I don't care.

*Does he have social anxiety? - *I'd like for him to, so I could have someone to relate to.

*Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *If he has them under control, then I don't care.

*His religion - *It doesn't matter to me, as long as he doesn't force his religion on me.

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* I wouldn't care if he did weed or drank, I wouldn't even mind if he smoked, but I wouldn't be willing to date a heroin addict or something.

*Does he have any hobbies? -* Sure. I'd like for him to love movies as much as I do, and maybe like to go to parks or travelling or something. Just things we can do together.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - *Just that he be kind and funny.

*Your age: *18

I guess since some guys are posting saying that they feel bad that they don't meet a lot of the qualities that girls posted, these aren't the end-all be alls. I said I like tall muscular guys with dark curly hair. Meanwhile I find Patton Oswalt attractive, and he's short and overweight with light brown straight hair. People are attracted to all different types, and a lot has to do with personality. There's no reason for y'all to feel bad!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

His age - as near to me as possible

Nationality - who cares?

Hair color and length - brown or black- the darker the better! the length of the beatles hair, maybe some light bed-head effect

Eye color - doesn't matter, but i'm a sucker for brown sometimes. green would be cool. basically, what i'm trying to say is **** blue eyes. jk, i only say that because i have blue eyes- i'm sick of that color.

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - hopefully at least a little taller than me? sorry.

What kind of body type? - sexy? does that count? man-shaped? at least similar to my own condition might be a good rule of thumb.

Clothing style? hard to say. avoid overly preppy and the bro look. if you don't know what the bro look is just type in 'scumbag steve' into google.

What kind of personality? - kind, intelligent, genuine, passionate, funny, open-minded, knowledge-loving, slightly more confident/sociable than myself but introverted at heart. i'm being idealistic here.

Is he virgin? - don't care.

Does he want a lot of sex? - 4-5 times a week? if i were haggling this would be my starting point since it's something i'd let him weigh in on.

Does he have a lot of friends? - hopefully more than me cause i got nothin'. we'll be one ****in' lonely couple if he don't.

Does he have social anxiety? - don't care.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - depends what i can handle. i'm not sure. i could do depression and s.a. since i'm familiar with the two. 

His religion - if you can be religious and actually be righteous then more power to you. i'm not, but for some reason i find stephen colbert's authentic knowledgability and understanding of his religion incredibly sexy. go figure. i think it has to do with my love for passion as a personality trait. 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - in moderation if at all

Does he have any hobbies? - hell yeah. almost any hobby is cool. i did have a friend tell me they wanted to be a clown. i did think that was weird, lol.

tada!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

calichick said:


> *probably because it sounds elegant and you guys get a lot of good press in our media
> *
> I prefer the very manly Spanish or Portuguese accents!


I see, interesting. *strokes imaginary beard* I hope you anglophiles realise though that the British accent is a very diverse thing - you may like what is deemed a generic southern style accent, but at the same time be put off by the various twangs up north. Observe the following for example:






:b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> I see, interesting. *strokes imaginary beard* I hope you anglophiles realise though that the British accent is a very diverse thing - you may like what is deemed a generic southern style accent, but at the same time be put off by the various twangs up north. Observe the following for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you brits have such weird television


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

His age - Anywhere from 22 to 28. 

Nationality - American. I can't do long-distance relationships, and I'm unwilling to move to another country. 

Hair color and length - Long or longish hair, preferably dark brown or black. I'm not as attracted to blondes and gingers for some reason. 

Eye color - Blue, grey or green. Not as attracted to brown eyes. 

Skin color - I don't mind pale, white skin. Not too tan. Too tan turns me off. 

Height? - Taller than me is good, which is really easy seeing as I'm o nly 5'2'', but preferably 6'0'' or taller. 

What kind of body type? - Lean but slightly muscular. Not overly buff or overly scrawny. 

Clothing style? - Stylish but not trying too hard. He'd be able to dress up nicely, if needed to. 

What kind of personality? - Sweet, considerate, compassionate, driven, loves animals and children, a good listener, loyal, committed. 

Is he virgin? - Maybe. Doesn't really matter to me. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - Not really. Maybe a couple of times a week. Not more frequently than once a day. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - Maybe. Doesn't really matter to me. 

Does he have social anxiety? - I'd be fine with someone who has SA, but I'd prefer someone who doesn't have it just so he could possibly help me get past SA. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe. Prefer not though. 

His religion - Believes in God but isn't overly religious. 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't smoke. Might drink occasionally but not all the time. Doesn't use hard drugs. Weed is okay. 

Does he have any hobbies? - I'd love to meet a fellow writer or an artist or musician of any kind. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Can't think of anything right now except he would understand me and accept me for me. 

Your age: 22


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> I see, interesting. *strokes imaginary beard* I hope you anglophiles realise though that the British accent is a very diverse thing - you may like what is deemed a generic southern style accent, but at the same time be put off by the various twangs up north. Observe the following for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whey what you saying leek, you have a problem with our cush as fook accents aye?!!! ;]

And this coming from a Southerner. I have to throw in the Dorset accent for starters. followed closely by the bloody annoying 'Landon' speakers of the Croydon area.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

His age - He is older than me. Maybe a 1-4 year age difference.

Nationality - American (from the South)

Hair color and length - medium to dark brown, short

Eye color - hazel, green, or brown

Skin color - white

Height? - 5'10+

What kind of body type? - husky

Clothing style? Casual (i.e. jeans, t-shirt, flannel/button up, baseball cap)

What kind of personality? - He is kind but knows how to stand up for himself, funny, smart, honest, loyal, humble, respectful, sincere, unselfish, an introvert, and laid back.

Is he virgin? - Yes.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Just with me.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yes, a small group of about 4-6.

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No.

His religion - No preference so long as he doesn't push his beliefs on me or anyone else.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - He has a beer or two after a long day or in social settings but he doesn't smoke or do drugs.

Does he have any hobbies? - He's an outdoors man but doesn't hunt. At the same time he enjoys playing video games, listening to country music, and watching TV/movies.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *He is a country boy that doesn't hunt and can take me muddin', four wheelin', loves to hike, etc. He is a huge animal lover and vegetarian. He has a dog that is his child/best friend. He would rather hang out at home or with his close friends than go out and party. He would appreciate and understand that I need my space or alone time.

I want to emphasize that this is my ideal/dream guy. This is just for fun and should definitely not be taken verbatim! I aint delusional in thinking that this guy exists. I mean, a country boy that doesn't hunt and is a vegetarian is dreaming pretty big!* :b
*
Your age: 22


----------



## lilith12 (Nov 8, 2011)

His age -15-18

Nationality - don't care

Hair color and length - don't care

Eye color - blue or green

Skin color - don't care

Height? - don't care

What kind of body type? - thin

Clothing style? whatever looks good on him

What kind of personality? - calm,caring,with humor and not a liar

Is he virgin? - i don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - no

Does he have a lot of friends? - don't care

Does he have social anxiety? - don't care

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - don't care

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -no

Does he have any hobbies? -music,video games

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* i want him to be himself.
Your age:16


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

His age - 17 to 18

Nationality - American

Hair color and length - brown or red & short

Eye color - any color

Skin color - white/tan

Height? - 5'8" at shortest (taller is better!)

What kind of body type? - muscular 

Clothing style?- relaxed and NO SKINNY JEANS!

What kind of personality?- unemotional but not in the ******* way, smart, and dominant

Is he virgin?- no

Does he want a lot of sex? - idc as long as that's not what our relationship is about

Does he have a lot of friends? - not a ton but a few very close bros

Does he have social anxiety? - idc  but that'd be nice to share an understanding on SA

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - don't care

His religion - Christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - drink and open to smoking

Does he have any hobbies?- don't care

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I don't want him to be too attractive

Your age: 16


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Dec 16, 2011)

His age - 17-20, the closer to my age and maturity level, the better.

Nationality - Doesn't really matter. I've never had a crush on anyone outside of my race, but VT's something like 98% white so it's not like I've met many people who aren't Caucasian- so like, American, European descent.

Hair color and length - It doesn't matter as long as it looks good to me. Not hair that's too long. 

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - I'm 5'6" or 5'7" so over 5'7" at the least.

What kind of body type? - On a scale from anorexic to obese, I'd say between thin and chubby. Around average, but a little more or less is fine.

Clothing style? - The last two guys I dated had NO sense of fashion whatsoever xD So again, this doesn't really matter to me. But punky is cool.

What kind of personality? - A kind, caring, intelligent person. Probably a little more talkative than me though, since I'm so quiet, if I dated someone else who was as quiet as me, we'd probably just awkwardly sit around in silence. He wouldn't have to be very talkative, but we would have to be able to talk to each other easily. 
I also don't want someone who would make fun of me or hurt my feelings. And who always thinks he's right.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter. I'd much rather him be a virgin than someone who's slept with a ton of different people though. STIs are nasty.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Not a lot. Some, but it's not a big interest of mine.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Does not matter. As long as they are nice.

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter. If he did, he'd understand how I feel. If he didn't, he'd probably be able to help me be more outgoing and less nervous.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Preferably not, but I wouldn't mind minor/mild disorders.

His religion - Agnostic or atheist. I could deal with a Christian if he wasn't obnoxious about it though.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Nope, straightedge would be awesome.

Does he have any hobbies? - Most people do...
Guitaring would be awesome, so we could guitar together.
Maybe hiking, nordic skiing, painting, I don't know. Something more productive than video gaming like some guys I know...

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 
-Must not drink, smoke, or do drugs.
-Must not hunt.
-Must like music. Especially punk rock.
-Must be left leaning. Not necessarily liberal, but definitely not conservative.
-Must be supporting of my band, even it means pretending that he likes us.
-Must either be in college or have a good job.
-Must be a dog person.
-Either does not want kids or only wants to adopt one or two.
-Must be able to live with a variety of pets: Fish, 1-3 rabbits, a dog or two, maybe a cat.
-Red Sox. Or any team but the Yankees.
-Doesn't like scary movies. Or at least doesn't feel compelled to watch them with me. I'd rather watch something that makes me laugh than gives me nightmares.
-MOST IMPORTANT. I must be able to love him and put up with him, and he must be able to love me and put up with me.
-Looks don't matter as much as personality and compatibility.

Your age: 18

I think my standards might actually be too high. xD


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

His age - _22-35_

Nationality - _Doesn't matter_

Hair colour and length - _Doesn't matter_

Eye color - _Doesn't matter_

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - _Around my height or taller, doubt I'd find someone shorter than 4'9_

What kind of body type? - _Average weight or fit_

Clothing style? - _Er, I'm not sure_

What kind of personality? - _Sweet, patient, no arrogance_

Is he virgin? - _Doesn't matter_

Does he want a lot of sex? -_ Now and then_

Does he have a lot of friends? - _As many as he likes_

Does he have social anxiety? - _Doesn't matter_

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - _Depends, I guess_

His religion - _Anything_

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - _Heavy usage of any is a turn-off_

Does he have any hobbies? - _Sure. _

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *
* 
Your age: _20_


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

His age- 17-26

Nationality- doesn't matter

Hair color- I tend to like blondes but dark haired guys are pretty hot too :/

Eye color- I like green eyes they're interesting but I don't really mind what color

Skin color-doesn't matter 

Height- anything over 5'4

Body type- fit but not body builder fit that's no fun to hug >.< guys need a little mush on them

Clothing styles- I'd don't really care as long as his pants aren't below his knees. 

What kind of personality?- sweet, funny, kind hearted, playful, intelligent, respectful, down to earth, and loves hugs

Is he a virgin?- I would like him to be but i don't really mind

Does he want allot of sex? hehehe 

Does he have allot of friends?- he can have none or over a thousand I don't care

does he have social anxiety?- doesn't matter

Does he have any other mental illness?- I wouldn't care if I really like him

His religion- anything 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs- I don't mind a little drinking here or there. But smoking or the use of any drugs is turnoff.

Does he have any hobbies?- sure.

anything else you would like to mention about your bf?- shh 

Your age-17


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for reviving the thread WickedLovely


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

KiwiGirl said:


> I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


Hmm, I might have had something to say here, but I got distracted by your avatar and totally lost my train of thought


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Its an intresting thread.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

His age - 21 - 25

Nationality - British/American/Irish/Finnish xD

Hair color and length - Dark or alternative coloured, short.

Eye color - Green, brown, black or hazel 

Skin color - Pale or slightly tanned

Height? - Between 5'8 and 6'1

What kind of body type? - Average *shrugs*

Clothing style?: Casual is fine with me, also maybe even emo or goth.

What kind of personality? - Geekish, fun to be around, more outgoing than me, not too nice... XD

Is he virgin? - Probably not. But I wouldn't want a sex maniac either. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - No

Does he have a lot of friends? - Not too many.

Does he have social anxiety? - Maybe *shrugs* never thought about it.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Sure XD

His religion - Christian, Agnostic, Protestant or Athiest XD

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - All of le above

Does he have any hobbies? - Anime and gaming fanatic >.>

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Someone who encourages me to do more with my life. Loves me for who I am. Has money and doesn't leech from me. Takes me places and has their own car. Has big dreams of travelling the world or at the very least has good career prospects. Not too mature but not too much like a child either that I'd have to look after him every moment of the day. Maybe some piercings and tattoos, not too many though. Erm... likes animals and... well... maybe that's it XD

Your age: 22


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

His age - 20-24

Nationality - English

Hair color and length - Not too dark. Not too long or short :b.

Eye color - Blue/grey

Skin color - Not too tanned, or I'll look even more pale.

Height? - Few inches taller than me.

What kind of body type? - Average.

Clothing style? - Normal.

What kind of personality? - Funny, caring.

Is he virgin? - Hmm. No.

Does he want a lot of sex? - An average amount.

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few close ones.

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No.

His religion - Agnostic or atheist.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Maybe an occasional drink, nothing else.

Does he have any hobbies? - Haha, I hope so.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I'm happy with my relationship after looking at this list :b

Your age: A bit younger than him.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

*dream guy*



KiwiGirl said:


> This is describe what we want in men
> 
> His age -18
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


I'm noticing a pattern...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*His age* - 17-29? It'd depend on the person...

*Nationality* - Doesn't matter, honestly.

*Hair color and length* - Brunette. Short or long is fine.

*Eye color *- Doesn't matter.

*Skin color* - Doesn't matter.

*Height?* - 5'6"+

*What kind of body type?* - Thin, average, chubby...I don't have much of a preference. I don't go crazy for muscles though. xD

*Clothing style?* I don't really notice what guys wear, lol.

*What kind of personality?* - Intelligent, ambitious, spontaneous, weird haha.

*Is he virgin?* - Yes.

*Does he want a lot of sex?* - *Yes.* :whip haha

*Does he have a lot of friends?* - No.

*Does he have social anxiety?* - That would be preferable.

*Does he have any other mental illnesses?* - Like depression or BDD? Sure, maybe we could try to help eachother.

*His religion* - Doesn't matter, but not SUPER religious.

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* - Smoking and drinking are okay. Doing any kind of drug, including weed is a turn off for me.

*Does he have any hobbies?* - Video games, definitely. Watching anime, or other nerdy hobbies. :b Maybe he plays an instrument, or is into drawing? :clap

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* - He is understanding of my SA and is patient when I don't know what to say.

*Your age*: 17 years, and 10 months. ;D


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I absolutely fit none of these descriptions, but I suppose that much makes sense, and people have a right to have a preference.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

His age - not sure :blank

Nationality - it doesn' matter

Hair color and length - I love long hair most, or even shaggy. I have liked some short haired guys though I prefer brown hair, but any color is fine

Eye color - doesn't matter, but I do adore green

Skin color - does it matter?

Height? - maybe my height or a bit taller

What kind of body type? - not too skinny

Clothing style? casual, jeans and t shirt

What kind of personality? - funny, sweet, hardworking, honest, hell... he's gotta like my birds!

Is he virgin? - shrugs-

Does he want a lot of sex? - again, -shrugs-

Does he have a lot of friends? -No

Does he have social anxiety? - Alright

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe

His religion - doesn't matter, as long he's not a satanist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Would prefer him not too

Does he have any hobbies? - Playing an instrument or singing. Reading, videogames

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- He's a very special guy if he can put up with my SA
* 
Your age:21


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm just going to be super specific, based on a guy I "like" online ;x

His age - 20

Nationality - 100% Filipino Speaks: Tagalog, Italian, & English Fluently

Hair color and length - Black - Just barely touching his shoulders

Eye color - Brown

Skin color - Tan

Height? - 5'9"

What kind of body type? - Average

Clothing style? Camo Hoodies and Flip flops ;w;

What kind of personality? - Cute, Sensitive, Girly, Artistic type

Is he virgin? - No (Sadly) ;x

Does he want a lot of sex? - Not that I'm aware of .. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - Not really ; - ; 

Does he have social anxiety? - No, but he's shy.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - He sleeps like a bear

His religion - Christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks wine during Winter, because it makes him feel warm

Does he have any hobbies? - Computers, Piano, NBA Games, Online games in general

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I'm meeting him in 5 months 

Your age: 15


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Super Marshy said:


> I'm just going to be super specific, based on a guy I "like" online ;x
> 
> _*His age - 20*_
> 
> ...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Ahahaha.

On a serious note, I dated a 22 year old when I was 16 and it was fine for a while. Good luck Marshy.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I think I've answered to this thread before but I'll answer again to kill my boredom..

His age - 16-25

Nationality - Don't care

Hair color and length - Short hair, I don't care about the color unless it's something like blue or violet.

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - 160-185cm

What kind of body type? - I love muscles, but I don't really care if guy is skinny. Overweight is a turn off to me.

Clothing style? - I don't care so much as long as this guy does not dress like a yokel.

What kind of personality? - I like guys that are like me; shy, quiet and depressed. I also hope that this guy is smart and intelligent.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes!

Does he have a lot of friends? - No

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I don't care as long he is not a totally mad.

His religion - Atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Doesn't matter

Does he have any hobbies? - Doesn't matter

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I don't believe that he exists.. Or even if he does we wouldn't never meet or he wouldn't never like me....

Your age: 16


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love to see an Okcupid style graphing and statistics on this thread :yes


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

His age - 16-18

Nationality - American, Canadian, Australian, English 

Hair color and length - Brown or black, short

Eye color - Doesnt matter 

Skin color - White 

Height? - Over 6 feet

What kind of body type? - Muscular/athletic 

Clothing style? Casual 

What kind of personality? - More outgoing than me, good sense of humor, kind 

Is he virgin? - Doesnt matter 

Does he want a lot of sex? - Not a total horndog but not a prude 

Does he have a lot of friends? - yes 

Does he have social anxiety? - no 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Nope 

His religion - Christian 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - moderate drinking is ok, that's it

Does he have any hobbies? - Sports, reading, etc

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - nope 

Your age: 16


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

His age - Er... fifteen to twenty? I dunno. I'm bad at telling how old most people are, so I don't really think about this a whole lot and it would only matter due to how people react socially in the first place. So just something reasonable that wouldn't be creepy, pffft. This number obviously changes as I age.

Nationality - Doesn't matter.

Hair color and length - Color doesn't matter, but I'd prefer for it not to be too short. I love touching hair.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.... I'm more into actual features themselves than colors.

Skin color - Doesn't matter. 

Height? - Taller than me. I'm 5'2 or 5'3, so that REALLY isn't a hard standard to meet. XD Not too tall that that I feel like an utter midget to him, though.

What kind of body type? - Average, I guess? I don't care so long as it isn't to an extreme, such as being overweight affecting how they live their life, or being skinny to the extent that they look sickly.

Clothing style? - Really, really doesn't matter. I suppose he should be at least /willing/ to dress nice for special occasions, though.

What kind of personality? - The only firm thing is that he must be somewhat modest deep inside. I don't mind false overconfidence/bragging/et cetera, it can be attractive so long as he isn't being degrading towards others.

Is he virgin? - Preferably yes, because I am. ...But ah, what are the chances?

Does he want a lot of sex? - I don't care, so long as the sex he does want is from me. ='D

Does he have a lot of friends? - ...Eh, doesn't matter. But if he does, he should be fine with me not having any/wanting to still hang out with him when he hangs out with them.

Does he have social anxiety? - Ideally, he doesn't, but is sympathetic towards me having it.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - If he wants, baha.

His religion - Believes in God&Jesus, but as to the actual label I don't care. But, this is just ideally, as with everything else here...

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking cigs, social drinker, nothing illegal (simply because my anxiety would drive me mad over the illegal-ness)

Does he have any hobbies? - Er, I'm assuming he'd have some sort of hobby, but I don't care what it is. I'm very open-minded and versatile when it comes to be interested in things.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Mmmm... I dunno. Willing to put up with all of my 'fetishes' that I've mentioned elsewhere around the forums. Considering this is my ideal boyfriend, he'd be interested in these as well anyway.... aye? Also, he would intend on eventually marrying me, 'cause monogamy makes dirtiness that much hotter to me. ='D LALALALALA WHAT

Your age - Seventeen.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Caggee said:


> His age - Er... fifteen to twenty? I dunno. I'm bad at telling how old most people are, so I don't really think about this a whole lot and it would only matter due to how people react socially in the first place. So just something reasonable that wouldn't be creepy, pffft. This number obviously changes as I age.
> 
> Nationality - Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I meet all those standards but one.
My body type.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> I meet all those standards but one.
> My body type.


D'aw, but body types are so silly anyway... ;`; bahah. And usually fixable.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Caggee said:


> D'aw, but body types are so silly anyway... ;`; bahah. And usually fixable.


Fixable? We aren't giant ken dolls we don't change at the snap of someone's fingers.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Fixable? We aren't giant ken dolls we don't change at the snap of someone's fingers.


Well, by my standards. It is always possible to lose weight or gain weight, is it not...? That is all I meant. I don't care about ~~muscles~~ and that kind of stuff, nyeh.

Though, obviously that still would not be changed at the snap of someone's fingers.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Caggee said:


> Well, by my standards. It is always possible to lose weight or gain weight, is it not...? That is all I meant. I don't care about ~~muscles~~ and that kind of stuff, nyeh.


Still isn't it out of vain intentions? Not to help him but to modify a person as you want them to be? I don't see that as right unless you're trying someone for them to be in good health, otherwise, a person is a person, but I guess people are so caught up in their own images of perfection and willing to change anyone to suit the picture. I don't know it feels wrong.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, most certainly out of vain intentions, though I will say my thoughts were mainly on what would make them happy (whilst I can't deny what would be 'preferred' in general, if that makes sense) My mother is slightly overweight, and I see how it affects her attitude towards life and the many things she would do if she were in 'better shape' or whatever you would call it.

Oh, and I apologize for using the category of 'body type' so loosely, I just assumed I might include body weight there as well since I don't care about most traits that people cannot change such as whether they have broad shoulders or are naturally very slender, et cetera.

Also, the idea of an ideal boyfriend in general seems wrong to me, but I figured I'd post anyway. I didn't really think about how my reply to GameGuy would be perceived, and I meant no offense by it or that he is not perfectly fine as he is-- I simply meant that if he was not pleased by how he is and wanted to be different, it is possible (in the ways I was thinking).

I'm sorry if I was rude. D:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Still isn't it out of vain intentions? Not to help him but to modify a person as you want them to be? I don't see that as right unless you're trying someone for them to be in good health, otherwise, a person is a person, but I guess people are so caught up in their own images of perfection and willing to change anyone to suit the picture. I don't know it feels wrong.


Well yes. But I'm the one she's interested in. And I don't care if she changes me. LOL!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I think I've answered to this thread before but I'll answer again to kill my boredom..
> 
> His age - 16-25
> 
> ...


you said he_ wouldn't never_, so that means he would


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Well yes. But I'm the one she's interested in. And I don't care if she changes me. LOL!


Guess you're right I'm just in a fighting mood maybe.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Caggee said:


> Yes, most certainly out of vain intentions, though I will say my thoughts were mainly on what would make them happy (whilst I can't deny what would be 'preferred' in general, if that makes sense) My mother is slightly overweight, and I see how it affects her attitude towards life and the many things she would do if she were in 'better shape' or whatever you would call it.
> 
> Oh, and I apologize for using the category of 'body type' so loosely, I just assumed I might include body weight there as well since I don't care about most traits that people cannot change such as whether they have broad shoulders or are naturally very slender, et cetera.
> 
> ...


Naw maybe I'm the one with the problem.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

You're fine. ^^; No hard feelings either way. I do agree I worded it very wrong. To have something about you 'fixed' is offensive in general.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Caggee said:


> You're fine. ^^; No hard feelings either way. I do agree I worded it very wrong. To have something about you 'fixed' is offensive in general.


LOL!
Ya, you can change me. But please dont FIX me.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

The word change just has me thinking of socks. ....or diapers. & hopefully you don't have to worry about being fixed. ;C Keep away from all tools! Especially wrenches.

/ridiculous unfunny today in particular

Pretty outrageous how over-sensitive I am, though. >:C -FEELS SHAMED-


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread, lol.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

The Professor said:


> you said he_ wouldn't never_, so that means he would


Arghh it's just my poor english again, i meant would never or wouldn't ever or how i should say it..


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Arghh it's just my poor english again, i meant would never or wouldn't ever or how i should say it..


lol yes.. either of those is fine. Maybe it's a sign that he would?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


We are all looking through the posts and trying to find one that seems to fit us specifically :sus


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

His age - 19-30

Nationality - American

Hair color and length - Dark hair, short - medium length

Eye color - Brown or hazel 

Skin color - Preferably white or tanned

Height? - 5"5 to 6"2

What kind of body type? - Slim / athletic build

Clothing style? Hipster

What kind of personality? - Laid back / sarcastic

Is he virgin? - Who cares

Does he want a lot of sex? - I hope so

Does he have a lot of friends? - Doubtful

Does he have social anxiety? - It would put me at ease if so

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - As long as he doesn't murder me, its ok

His religion - Agnostic preferably. Atheist is acceptable.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - None

Does he have any hobbies? - Stroking his beard of manliness

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Kind hearted, oh and named cody.

Your age: 22


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

His age - 20-23

Nationality - No pref!

Hair color and length - Dirty blonde or light brown; hair that's a bit long.

Eye color - No pref.

Skin color - No pref.

Height? - Average?

What kind of body type? - Slim/lanky.

Clothing style? Casually dressy? ;'P

What kind of personality? - Cute, shy, kind and honest. 

Is he virgin? - Sure.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Asexual.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter. 

Does he have social anxiety? - Maybe a mild form of it; for us to better understand each other.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Mild germaphobia.

His religion - Agnostic or Christian.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks on occasion, and maybe pot.

Does he have any hobbies? - No. He does not!
Jk. =P
Videogames, manga/anime, books and art.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Kind, and patient... Understanding. Not demanding. If into the MBTI, I'd like an INFP, INTJ or an INFJ. They're sexy! :')
&...
Hope he's not that into sex. I have virtually no sex drive. 
Your age: 19


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


"Welp... I'm ****ed."


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


We may be thinking we are Prince Charming! :lol I think more than a few descriptions fit me...so there has to be something wrong here. :b These are still pretty broad requirements...and then after meeting, the other person would be further scrutinized, don't you think? (thats not meant in a negative way, btw)


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I dunno. All I really demand is that I be loved and love them so bahhh. ...One of my problems is that I really have no idea what I want in a guy's personality other than modesty. 'Cause I've never dated anyone and WHATNOT. >|

whyamIposting
lalalala


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Caggee said:


> I dunno. All I really demand is that I be loved and love them so bahhh. ...One of my problems is that I really have no idea what I want in a guy's personality other than modesty. 'Cause I've never dated anyone and WHATNOT. >|
> 
> whyamIposting
> lalalala


Oh darlin'. Tell me where there's more girls like you!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Oh darlin'. Tell me where there's more girls like you!


I would, but I'm afraid I can't find them. D: ...Probably that whole 'never goes anywhere' bit. If ever meet any, I'll let you know~


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

His age - 19 - 23

Nationality - American , Australian , Korean or Japanese

Hair color and length - Blonde or Black haired

Eye color - Dark or blue eyes.

Skin color - Pale

Height? - 5 ft 9

What kind of body type? - Lean or a in between lean or muscular

Clothing style? - Rocker style

What kind of personality? - Gentle , understanding , supportive , encouraging

Is he virgin? - I don't care either way.

Does he want a lot of sex? - I'm asexual and a celibate ..I wouldn't enter a relationship with someone who wanted sex to start with xD

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yes

Does he have social anxiety? - No

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - He can be anything once he expect me to become involved in it.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Preferable no but smoking would be ok with me.

Does he have any hobbies? - Going to live shows , Guitar player , Likes motorbikes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *He must androgynous to some extent.

Your age:19


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

His age - Any but ideally around 20 - 30

Nationality - Any

Hair color and length - Any, as long as he doesn't use more hair products than me. 

Eye color - Any

Skin color - Any

Height? - Ideally taller than me but like 6'0 +

What kind of body type? - Healthy - Muscular, fit, slim.

Clothing style? - Needs to be able to dress up and down. Not too fussy. Not a wannabe fashion model 

What kind of personality? - Most importantly open, honest and non-religious. 

Is he virgin? - Probably not, preferably not. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - Meh. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - Good friends. 

Does he have social anxiety? - No. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Rather not. 

His religion - None

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Cigarettes gross me out but everything in moderation. 

Does he have any hobbies? - Outdoors, music, home renovation, interest in history, appreciation for nature. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? Meh 

Your age: Nearly 19


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## lakecreek (Nov 2, 2011)

No wonder why I never dated or have a girlfriend its because of my nationality. I was right all this time. Being Indian is the wrong nationality, looks like I will need a face lift and bleach and then I can blend in the with crowd and get a chance to date. Reality of fact, I wonder is how do people even date in the first place, is it luck or supernatural power. I think I will be better off I just start dating men. Turn gay in other words.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Arghh it's just my poor english again, i meant would never or wouldn't ever or how i should say it..


lol, more fun with double negatives.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm thinking these are very specific lists, but I guess if one thought about it they would reach such a conclusion, lol.

Nice that I fit most all of those lists though, heh. *ego raises 0.5 points!*


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

His age -In his 20's or early 30's 

Nationality - does not matter too much, 

Hair color and length - any

Eye color - any colour

Skin color - any

Height? -taller than 5'4

What kind of body type? - medium build (not fat or too skinny)

Clothing style? casual style but knows how to dress up when need be. 

What kind of personality? - outgoing 

Is he virgin? - yes if possible 

Does he want a lot of sex? - No not too much...

Does he have a lot of friends? - not too many just a few close ones.

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - christian/ no religion.... not one that conflicts with my religion Christianity 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't really want him to smoke/ drugs are a no no

Does he have any hobbies? -hopefully similar to mine... singing, cycling but not fussed, because stuff he likes he can enjoy them without me sometimes. 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - wants to spend time with me and do lots of things together, enjoys going out places together.

Your age:21


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

His age: 21 or 22
Nationality: American or Asian
Hair color & length: black or blond, short and messy or long and in a ponytail
Eye color: blue
Skin color: a bit tan
Height: 5'10
Body type: toned
Clothing style: nice and dressy, like button up shirts and nice jeans
Personality: dorky, quirky, understanding, and open minded- closed mindedness is the BIGGEST turn off
Is he a virgin: it doesn't matter to me
Does he want a lot of sex: eh :\ it depends lol
Does he have a lot of friends: yeah, but only a few good close ones 
Does he have SA: no... I would have to have someone to even me out lol. Or if he did have SA I just wouldn't want it to be as bad as mine lol
Other mental illnesses: no
Religion: idc just as long as he believes in something
Smoke, drink or do drugs: I would prefer not smoking, drinking socially, and he can smoke pot but I wouldn't want him to be on anything bad
Hobbies: writing and drawing and filming
Any other thoughts: he would have to stand up for me  oh and he can't be controlling
My age: 21


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

- Written for this current moment in time - 

His age: 26 - 30
Nationality: American / European
Hair color and length: Dark brown/black, shaggy
Eye color: Brown/Hazel
Skin color: Pale/Olive
Height?: 5'7" - 6' 
What kind of body type?: Toned, average
Clothing style?: Unique, dark colors
What kind of personality?: Funny, Creative, Easy-going
Is he virgin?: Doesn't matter
Does he want a lot of sex?: Yes, he does 
Does he have a lot of friends?: A lot of acquaintances, but a few close friends
Does he have social anxiety?: Yes, but he strives to stay positive
Does he have any other mental illnesses?: No
His religion: Agnostic
Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?: He drinks in moderation/socially
Does he have any hobbies?: Music, Art, Technology, Video games
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?: Erm.. ah...errr..I dunno lol

Your age: 28


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Got to page 6. One woman doesn't care about height. Rest want same or taller than themselves. I'm 5 foot 7. Which is on the shorter side but not really short, still makes me feel bad reading this.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

lakecreek said:


> I think I will be better off I just start dating men. Turn gay in other words.












I'm a 5'7 1/2 Filipino 1/2 Indian but I'd rather masturbate for life than turn gay brah. Just find a Filipina, some of them like Indian guys' big noses. Sure, the white guys have it easier with every nationality of woman but a lot of Filipinas will still date brown brahs. The white women are overrated anyways. 

There's a few white women around here and I've had a few unpleasant experiences with them. Funny cuz I've never had anything of the sort happen with Filipinas. It seems they want to go out of their way to be rude and nasty to you to show you they think they're 'better' than you. Like this dumb ***** who put her leg out to block the empty seat on the bus next to her so I couldnt sit. Well, these types of people are vapid idiots and you don't want their dumb asses, trust me.

And accept the world for what it is, it is pointless to be upset about it because nothing will change. People are what they are. All you can do is be the best person you can be, and the right person will come along. And for the love of God, don't turn gay if you're straight. Get a god damned hooker or something.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread....


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

jsgt said:


> We may be thinking we are Prince Charming! :lol I think more than a few descriptions fit me...so there has to be something wrong here. :b These are still pretty broad requirements...and then after meeting, the other person would be further scrutinized, don't you think? (thats not meant in a negative way, btw)


At the end of the day its all about the chemistry that two people share. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Nobody is perfect.


I am...


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

* I am in a committed relationship with a man (7 years) and have a child to him - funnily enough he is not this* :sus

His age - 25 - 35

Nationality - Prefer Australian or American (I like american accents total turn on ) but Im open to any

Hair color and length - Not past his ears or kept short

Eye color - Just stand out eyes no prefered colour.

Skin color - Dont care

Height? - Taller than me, 5ft 4 +

What kind of body type? - Well I dont want to be snuggling a bag of bones so anything but skinny.

Clothing style? Dont care.. just dont dress like a hobo.

What kind of personality? - Considerate, Empathetic, Spontaneous, Headstrong, Easy going, Family man

Is he virgin? - I like a bit of experience.

Does he want a lot of sex? - just want a man who doesnt whinge and whine when the answer is No. Nothing worse than begging, nagging, whinging and whining for it.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Few close friends

Does he have social anxiety? Prefer no but I could deal with it

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Id like to say I dont care but I dont know if I could handle anything else.

His religion - Dont care as long as he keeps it to himself.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no drugs.. smoker okay.. drinker in moderation okay.

Does he have any hobbies? - Outdoorsie type

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *no
* 
Your age: 27


----------



## emilygiselle (Mar 8, 2012)

His age - 18-21

Nationality - doesn't matter

Hair color and length - dark, curly hair. not too long.

Eye color - green or blue. brown is nice too.

Skin color - doesn't matter!

Height? - Tall, but not too tall. I dated a guy that was the same height as me (and I'm pretty short) so some tallness is good.

What kind of body type? - average. not too skinny or too muscular/built.

Clothing style? - doesn't matter, as long as he doesn't look like a hobo haha.

What kind of personality? - good sense of humor, is able to break me out of my shell, charming, sweet. a good listener and easy to have good conversations with.

Is he a virgin? - preferably, yes since I am also. a little experience is nice though!

Does he want a lot of sex? - Hopefully not right away.

Does he have a lot of friends? - a decent amount is nice so that maybe I could also expand my social circle and meet people through him. 

Does he have social anxiety? - preferably not, since I need someone who is the opposite of me in that aspect to help me break out of that. but if he happens to be socially anxious like me, it could work! my case isn't that severe.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I don't really know, honestly haha.

His religion - I'm not picky about this, but as long as he's open minded to different views and opinions and doesn't try to force beliefs on me then it doesn't matter.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I have no problem with certain things like occasional drinking, but smoking grosses me out. So honestly, no.

Does he have any hobbies? - sure! maybe he's really into music like me or likes to talk about interesting things, watch movies and try new stuff out like taking an art class or something fun.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - The most important thing I'd like out of my "ideal boyfriend" would be just someone that accepts me and treats me well. Thats the most any girl could ask for!

Your age: 18


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is describe what we want in men









His age - somewhere near mine

Nationality - doesnt matter i luv all races

Hair color and length - short and hair color doesnt matter

Eye color - green brown blue idc

Skin color - any

Height? - pretty tall no shorter than 5'7

What kind of body type? - athletic or avg Basically shows he takes care of himself

Clothing style? anything

What kind of personality? - funny caring sensatives at times unique

Is he virgin? - doesnt matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - sure lol

Does he have a lot of friends? - dosent matter

Does he have social anxiety? - wud be nice cuz i think he cud undersatnd me better

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - jus believes in the lord basically

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -he can drink

Does he have any hobbies? - sports mayb sum outdorry stuff 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *-* jus make me happy 

Your age: 17


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

His age - around my age

Nationality - American I guess? I don't care

Hair color and length - Black, long and curly

Eye color - Darkkk

Skin color - Dark

Height? - My height or taller

What kind of body type? - Slim/thin

Clothing style? Not baggy, not ridiculously tight, none of that saggy pant ****

What kind of personality? - Funny, smart, open-minded

Is he virgin? - Yes

Does he want a lot of sex? - He better 

Does he have a lot of friends? - I don't care

Does he have social anxiety? - I don't care

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I don't care

His religion - Anything as long as not super religious or anything..

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -No, no and no

Does he have any hobbies? - Whatever 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Sexxxyyy

Your age: 23


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

His age - 25

Nationality - Canadian!

Hair color and length - dark hair and not buzz-cut but not longer than ear length. A little shaggy is ok, it varies with the season. 

Eye color - blue eyes <3

Skin color - white (caucasian), but not PALE - he tans nicely with the sun. 

Height? - 6'2"

What kind of body type? - athletic, he's about 210lbs though.. Soooo not small/skinny!!! 

Clothing style? Hmm, preppy/casual. Would not date a metrosexual OR a gangsta/punk lookin dude. 

What kind of personality? - outgoing fun loving, good sense of humour, adventurous, silly, romantic, sporty, outdoorsy, nerdy... 

Is he virgin? - no! Boy gotta have skills lol. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - definitely since I want lots of sex.. And willing to try things sexually / not the same routine every night and day. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yes! We can have time to ourselves so we don't get sick of eachother.. He goes off with guys for beers and I have girly nights with gfs watching chick flicks and painting toenails and ****. 

Does he have social anxiety? - absolutely not!!!!!!! Little bit of shyness in some situations which is ok but mostly outgoing. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - what? No!!! Would anyone WANT to date someone with mental illness? 

His religion - non-religious 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - he drinks and parties on weekends and likes to smoke dope... Occasionally a ciggie when drankin.

Does he have any hobbies? - yah - sports, art, plays guitar, camping/hunting/fishing, boating, cooking

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? He's all mine folks 

Your age: 23


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

His age - close to mine 

Nationality - it doesnt matter

Hair color and length - doesnt matter as long as it's not ridiculously long

Eye color - brown? I dont care...

Skin color - any

Height? - anything from 5 to 6 feet is fine

What kind of body type? - average/slim 

Clothing style? dont care

What kind of personality? - outgoing, open minded, smart, interesting

Is he virgin? - maybe

Does he want a lot of sex? - no. he can go masturbate. 

Does he have a lot of friends? - Yeah, but not so many that he forgets about me

Does he have social anxiety? - possibly 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no. I have too many mental issues to deal with other people's mental issues. 

His religion - athiest/agnostic/nonpracticing 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - occasionally

Does he have any hobbies? - yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? not really 

Your age: 16


----------



## LittleGloves (Mar 21, 2012)

His age - Close to mine

Nationality - Doesn't matter

Hair color and length - Natural colour and short

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Prefebaly white/pale or brown 

Height? - At least 5"2, at most 5"7. But in the end doesn't really matter 

What kind of body type? - Average, not too muscular 

Clothing style? Proper, not anything inappropriate

What kind of personality? - Gentleman, funny, caring, calm

Is he virgin? - YES!

Does he want a lot of sex? - NO!

Does he have a lot of friends? - Maybe

Does he have social anxiety? - NO!

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - NO!

His religion - Doesn't matter

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - NO!

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - A guy who love me for who I am.

Your age: 17


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

His age - 23-35

Nationality - Doesn't matter

Hair color and length - Black, length doesn't matter

Eye color - Brown

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - 5'9+

What kind of body type? - average

Clothing style? relaxed, comfortable, t-shirt, jeans and sneakers kinda guy

What kind of personality? - FUNNY, confident, sweet

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - when I'm ready for it

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few really good ones

Does he have social anxiety? - No

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - doesn't matter as ong as he doesn't push it onto me

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - smoking and drinking socially, drugs NO.

Does he have any hobbies? - sports (basketball players are hot), music, me.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- he'd be an amazing kisser and know how to cook =) 
* 
Your age: 23


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Socratores said:


> I am...


hmmmmm


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

lakecreek said:


> No wonder why I never dated or have a girlfriend its because of my nationality. I was right all this time. Being Indian is the wrong nationality, looks like I will need a face lift and bleach and then I can blend in the with crowd and get a chance to date. Reality of fact, I wonder is how do people even date in the first place, is it luck or supernatural power. I think I will be better off I just start dating men. Turn gay in other words.


Yeahhh right! I had the HUGEST crush on an indian guy in high school! His name was Raj and he was so beautiful. He had this gorgeous glowing brown skin, short jet black hair, he was tall and quiet. I was in love lmao. I've been attracted to a few indian guys and know other girls who feel the same way.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmmn.. I don't fit any of these discriptions very well...

But I match a few things in most of them so thats something I guess?


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

lakecreek said:


> No wonder why I never dated or have a girlfriend its because of my nationality. I was right all this time. Being Indian is the wrong nationality, looks like I will need a face lift and bleach and then I can blend in the with crowd and get a chance to date. Reality of fact, I wonder is how do people even date in the first place, is it luck or supernatural power. I think I will be better off I just start dating men. Turn gay in other words.


What makes you think gay men are any more accepting than women? Besides, from looking through this thread, it seems that a lot of women don't care about nationality.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

His age - *22-30*

Nationality - *American or Canadian, but this doesn't matter much, so long as he is local to me*

Hair color and length - *kept short (kind of style is up to him)*

Eye color - *Doesn't matter
*
Skin color -* Dont care
*
Height? - *Atleast an in ch taller than me, so 5'9*

What kind of body type? - *Normal to muscley, but no meat heads*

Clothing style? *Put together but not too fussy. no jersey shore guys.*

What kind of personality? -*Funny, Silly, Kind, Not too Selfish, Polite, honest*

Is he virgin? - *Doesn'y matter*

Does he want a lot of sex? - *yep, but just with me*

Does he have a lot of friends? -* sure, some are fine*

Does he have social anxiety? *It doesn't matter. We could hang together. I think getting over social anxiety is easier when you have a teammate anyway. 
*
Does he have any other mental illnesses? -* Doesn't matter as long as he is taking the high road and has thing under control and isn't violent or rude to me or my own.*

His religion - *Doesn't matter*.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *no hard drugs or cigarettes. a drink is fine on occasion. a blunt is fine very rarely. I try to stay away for my own good and I don't need a bad influence.*

Does he have any hobbies? - *Sure. I like guys with cool, interesting hobbies. 
*
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *nah.
*
Your age: *22 *


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm bored. So might as well answer these questions!...

His age - *
Near mine. Give or take a few years.*

Nationality - *
Hm..Doesn't really matter, it's all interesting!*

Hair color and length - *
Depends on what suits them. I love all hair colors and as for the style, I like hair that partly covers the forehead (kind of like the "emo/skater" hair I guess). But as long as it fits their facial structure, it's all good. *

Eye color -* 
I love all eye colors (especially blue)!
* 
Skin color -* 
Not so important, but I guess lighter vs. darker if I had to choose. (Ugh, I feel mean saying that for some reason.)
* 
Height? - *
Preferably 5'6+, but short guys are cool too.
* 
What kind of body type? - *
A healthy weight is good. Preferably slim and toned (not overly musclely, just not my thing..again I feel shallow).*

Clothing style?
*I love it when a guy dresses nicely. Good fashion sense is definitely a plus. A T-shirt with a nice design on it and some jeans is great too. But whatever he likes is fine (as long as he doesn't look like a slob).*

What kind of personality? - *
Kind, caring, considerate, intelligent with a good sense of humor. Someone that I could relate to and who would except me for me. Shy at times (that's adorable) and maybe sightly reserved. *

Is he virgin? - *
I don't know..I guess so. As long as he isn't a male ****, then cool. 
* 
Does he want a lot of sex? -
*No lol. Not a huge amount. This isn't all that important though.*

Does he have a lot of friends? - 
* Not a lot please (too intimidating meeting all of them and stuff and that would require more social interaction then I'd care for). A few close ones is great though. As long as they're nice. As long as he gets along with me, it's all good!*

Does he have social anxiety? -
*Sure, good to relate to. This doesn't really matter though, as long as it's not tooo severe.*

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *
As long as he is not a psychopath, then okay. *

His religion - 
* Agnostic/Christian is good. It doesn't matter as long as he isn't too strict about it. And as long as we wouldn't have long, pointless arguments about it. *

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -
*No. Drinking in moderation is fine though.
* 
Does he have any hobbies? - *
Yes. Hobbies are interesting. Interest in animals (he must loves animals), nature, music and movies are great. Anime/manga interest is good too. It's also a huge plus if he likes to sing or playes an instrument. *

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
It's great as long as he likes and excepts me for me and I am at least somewhat physically attracted to him (and vise versa). *

Your age: *
(I don't feel like giving a straight answer lol.) You can probably guess. Under 20.*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

His age - mid twenties to early thirties

Nationality - don't care but it'd be nice if he was from a country other than the US. Something different from me, plus I'm a sucker for accents.

Hair color and length - short brown hair or shaved head.

Eye color - green

Skin color - not important

Height? - 5'7 - 6'2". Most of the guys I've liked have been shorter than me. I'd like someone taller for a change.

What kind of body type? - I like a guy with a little extra weight. Average is fine though. Be nice if had broad shoulders.

Clothing style? neat, casual, normal.

What kind of personality? - witty, genuine, down to earth.

Is he virgin? - no, but I wouldn't care if he was.

Does he want a lot of sex? - yep

Does he have a lot of friends? - a few close buddies

Does he have social anxiety? - sure

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - agnostic

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks socially.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes, but I can't think of any that I would really care all that much about.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *This may be weird but I've always liked guys with glasses.Other than that- we just enjoy being together and have a lot of fun together. We finally have that person we can be open and relaxed with. We're best friends, as sappy as that may sound. 
Your age: 28


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

LittleGloves said:


> His age - Close to mine
> 
> Nationality - Doesn't matter
> Hair color and length - Natural colour and short
> ...


I love you. (Except for the "NO!" to SA  )


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

If this thread was a race.. I definitely fell off a cliff and broke both my legs a mile back lol


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

g0t Anxiety said:


> If this thread was a race.. I definitely fell off a cliff and broke both my legs a mile back lol


XDXD Oh lawrd someone get this man a doctor

an attractive female doctor perhaps


----------



## orangeblossoms (Apr 7, 2012)

Um, I don't have an ideal guy. I prefer to trust my intuition than have a list of what I think are the characteristics of an ideal mate. Guess I prefer a more open-minded approach because I want to discover something surprising or unexpected. Anyway, when I meet the right man, or he turn into "Mr. Right", then that's when I'll know.

But knowing my luck, I'd most likely end up in a situation when the guy I like turns out to be a psychopath who is manipulative, turns things around, and make it seems like everything is my fault. You know, the kind of person who thinks he is always right and just and has a complex that the world is against him. Ugh.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I do not remember if I filled this out
I'm also posting this on my blog because I feel like it

His age - 18 - I'm frexible

Nationality - Doesn't matter, but I have a thing for polish and japanese guys

Hair color and length - not too short, color doesn't matter

Eye color - does not matter

Skin color - does not matter

Height? - does not matter, I seem to pick shorter guys though

What kind of body type? - Not too skinny, otherwise whatever looks good on him

Clothing style? - I like either emo boy, or like thin sweaters, suit type jackets whatever they're called

What kind of personality? - Protective, brave, can roll with the punches, mature, is down with feminist issues

Is he virgin? - yes no, don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - If it's with me then yes

Does he have a lot of friends? - do not care

Does he have social anxiety? - He can 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - as long as he can control them

His religion - preferably not religious but spiritual

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't like smoking, occasional drinking is okay, maybe occasional drug use but preferably no

Does he have any hobbies? - I hope so. Music, writing, anything else creative

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I hope he's a vampire

Your age: 20


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

orangeblossoms said:


> Um, I don't have an ideal guy. I prefer to trust my intuition than have a list of what I think are the characteristics of an ideal mate. Guess I prefer a more open-minded approach because I want to discover something surprising or unexpected. Anyway, when I meet the right man, or he turn into "Mr. Right", then that's when I'll know.


I agree. I've had a few partners in the past, all drastically different. I don't go looking for anything specific, just let everything fall into place


----------



## bitoqueen (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay 

His age - 21-25 years old

Nationality - Canadian guys mostly, but European or Australian is fine too.. I like accents, its more of a turn on to me than anything else<3

Hair color and length -  doesn't matter but hair should be medium 

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't really matter

Height? - HE HAS to be TAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL! maybe like around the 6'0 area.

What kind of body type? - Skinny <3

Clothing style? -Indie/Hipster

What kind of personality? - SHY and quiet!

Is he virgin? - I don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - If he does, he BETTER be good. ;D I'm a horny person to begin with so it doesn't matter. Trust me 

Does he have a lot of friends? - I prefere not..

Does he have social anxiety? - I would prefer that.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - Whatever.. I would prefer and Agnostic guy though.. someone who isn't seriously dedicated to it.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -NO SMOKING.. drinking is fine, but I prefer not..

Does he have any hobbies? -Artist

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- Good personality, nerdy.. ;D
* 
Your age: 23


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

His age - 19-40

Nationality - Doesn't matter

Hair color and length - Natural & short to medium

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - At least 5'5

What kind of body type? - I like slim, maybe some mucle.

Clothing style? Not too dressy. Unique & out there. Or just casual.

What kind of personality? - Free spirited, clingy, protective, loyal, the list could go on & on, I'll know what I want when I see it & that's all it comes down to.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - 2-3x a week I suppose

Does he have a lot of friends? - No

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes, but he can open up around me

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Lots, something would be "off" about him, just the way I like it.

His religion - None

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Yes, but he's not an addict

Does he have any hobbies? - Uh huh

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- I like a bit of a mystery, def not in your face, or an open book. A boyfriend who is also my best friend. He would love me, for me.*

Your age: Eighteen


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

His age -24-27

Nationality - American, Canadian, ENGLISH, Aussie

Hair color and length - dark, short

Eye color - gray

Skin color - white

Height? - above 5/6 below 5/10

What kind of body type? - skinny

Clothing style? artsy?

What kind of personality? - easygoing, cool, fun

Is he virgin? - NO!

Does he want a lot of sex? - somewhat

Does he have a lot of friends? - a good amount

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - anything but a satanist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no, maybe, only if they are prescribed

Does he have any hobbies? - is into art and music

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *He doesn't like kids or wants them. Loves animals. Isn't clingy. Smells nice all the time. Cooks. Has his own place. Dresses nice. Doesnt like sports. 

Your age:22


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

alissaxvanity said:


> I do not remember if I filled this out
> I'm also posting this on my blog because I feel like it
> 
> His age - 18 - I'm frexible
> ...


hmmmmm...............

lol


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

His age -20-27

Nationality - Doesn't matter 

Hair color and length - brown and short but able to style=]

Eye color - any colour really

Skin color - tanned or pale 

Height? - taller then me

What kind of body type? - Average with a broad back and some nice arms

Clothing style? stylish 

What kind of personality? - have to be funny, smart, caring. someone who actually listen to me and cheers me up. someone who is adventurous and knows how to make me feel comfortable and has to be romantic=]

Is he virgin? - nope

Does he want a lot of sex? - hell yeh

Does he have a lot of friends? - a few close friends

Does he have social anxiety? - nah

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - not really serious

His religion - same as me

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - smokes weed every now and then, drinks socially and dont mind if he smokes

Does he have any hobbies? - street dance, anything fun really

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - loves animals, someone who is creative and would make me things. being able to do different accents

Your age: 19


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Somewhere between 25-45 years old, likes basketball, well-read, good with math, science fiend, nerdy, adventurous - having a jeep or some other sort of car we can go take into the desert is a plus, has zombie survival plans, kind, flirty (I'm weird, but I love watching my partners flirt with other people.....), digs my little pony, devilish smile, loves Joss Whedon as much as I do, mischievous eyes, smarter than I am, wears glasses, willing to help me improve in the gym, likes cats, likes to clean and doesn't mind that I hate it (haha), beer snob, nice family, doesn't get freaked out by crying, doesn't mind that I want to be left alone for long stretches of time, plays with my hair, will take me to the gun range, will let me put him in drag and take him out at least once, likes to travel, atheist, good dancer, great kisser, smells nice.....

That's not asking too much, is it? rofl

I don't care where he's from, but I do like accents and dudes who speak multiple languages..... height and weight don't matter at all.... I never notice clothes... experience with mental illness is a plus, though it doesn't have to be personal experience.... if he's still going through mental stuff, we just have to have very clear boundaries in place. I guess I have a thing for dark and sultry looks, maybe a tad exotic in appearances, but I don't seek people out to date based on that by any means.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

His age - 21-30

Nationality - Doesn't matter

Hair color and length - Whatever suits him

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Doesn't matter

Height? - I do like tall

What kind of body type? - Tall I guess

Clothing style? Doesn't matter as long as its flattering

What kind of personality? - Just funny, kind, adventurous and honest.

Is he virgin? - I would probably prefer he not be, but either is ok.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Probably would be good

Does he have a lot of friends? - Not important, especially if he has SA. I would hope for his sake he has at least a few good ones.

Does he have social anxiety? - I think it might be the best fit for me.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe depression like myself.

His religion - Atheist, but I'm open as long as he can be respectful of my beliefs too.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I would like someone who drinks because I do, the other two do not matter to me either way.

Does he have any hobbies? - Music, movies and travel would be good.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* 
Your age: 23


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*
His age - roughly the same as mine, maybe a little older

Nationality - American? I wouldn't want a long distance relationship.* *

Hair color and length - I don't discriminate on these things lol, I'd take whatever I could get. (Although I must say, I am partial to gingers)* *

Eye color - * *Not extremely important but I do like brown eyes on guys.

Skin color - * *Doesn't really matter, as long as they're not crazy fake tanners.

Height? - at least 5'9, preferably 6'0-6'4* *

What kind of body type? - I don't guess it matters that much as long as he isn't super muscly and on steroids looking. Might as well say average, whatever that is*. *

Clothing style? Nerdy or preppy (sweater vests just make me melt... and watches..), maybe even a little strange. I don't go for those kind of guys who wear clothes tighter than mine either.* *

What kind of personality? - Eccentric (think mad scientist type), insanely brilliant, introverted, super mega nerdy, a wise-arse ( in humorous way), nervous, fidgeting, really sweet and loving, with a little bit of momma's boy thrown in* *

Is he virgin? - * *Yes

Does he want a lot of sex? - * *Average? I don't know?

Does he have a lot of friends? - * *I would want him to..

Does he have social anxiety? - * *maybe

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - maybe some depression, I don't want to sound like I'm wishing something bad on someone but I just want someone to kind of understand what I'm going through.* *

His religion - Preferably agnostic or atheist, nothing too extreme**. Definitely NOT Christian. I do love me some Jewish boys though.**:whip*
* 
Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* * NO

Does he have any hobbies? - Everyone has hobbies??* *I don't know...

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? * *- That he exists only in my dreams? That he likes hamburgers? What? How can you do this to me?!!

Your age: 17*


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

I'm guessing theres more guys window shopping this thread than there is girls posting in it!

Serious lack of Aussie girls posting, just an observation!


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

His age - Legal

Nationality - Human

Hair color and length , Eye color, Skin color - Don't matter

Height? - Anything is fine..well maybe not a little person..

What kind of body type? - Any

Clothing style? Naked..(Jk..anything)

What kind of personality? - KIND

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes

Does he have a lot of friends? - Idk, don't care

Does he have social anxiety? - If he did that is fine

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - some ok, some not.

His religion - atheist, agnostic

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Shrug* Nothing hardcore..

Does he have any hobbies? - I hope so

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* 
Your age: 22


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

His age - 18-40

Nationality - I would like my purchase to be made locally in Australia or China is also fine.

Hair color and length - Not longer than mine. Any colour is fine as long it is suitable for employment.

Eye color - Not orange.

Skin color - Not orange.

Height? - Taller than Tyrion. Although if he was Tyrion I would date him.

What kind of body type? - Square

Clothing style? - Never nude.

What kind of personality? - A grisly one? Grizzly*

Is he *(extra) *virgin? - Yes, his pores should secrete first pressing olive oil.

Does he want a lot of sex? - I'll have to read the factory warranty first.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Maybe one or two so I know he is somewhat adjusted and not into harming goats.

Does he have social anxiety? - If the manual tells me how to shut it off, yes.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No personality disorders from Cluster B thanks.

His religion - None. Although recalcitrant Catholics are acceptable.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - He smokes ham hocks but is technically a vegetarian (inhaling doesn't count?).

Does he have any hobbies? - See above.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *Must be ideal.

Your age: 33

When can I expect order to arrive? I've paid for express shipping...


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

His age -19-27

Nationality - Doesnt Matter ^^

Hair color and length - Also Doesnt Matter... But no hair to his shoulders

Eye color -.Dont Matter =]

Skin color - Doesn Matter <3

Height? - 5'6+

What kind of body type? - Slim to Chubby ^^

Clothing style? - w.e he wants.. but no tight skinnys

What kind of personality? - Friendly, Funny, Childish at times ,Caring, Smart

Is he virgin? - Yes sir! >_>

Does he want a lot of sex? - Eh not that much but not that little (lol )

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few friends

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesnt Matter if he does or not

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - I dont Care C=

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - only drinks a bit but not to get drunk

Does he have any hobbies? -.Hopefully healthy hobbies xD

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? No nothinf in my mind ^^

Your Age - 19


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Wow, I'f there's something I learnt from the thread replies is that girls want sex..


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm married but I'll give it a go anyway:
*
His age - *25-33
*
Nationality - *Open
*
Hair color and length - * I'm more attracted to dark brown or black haired gents, with shoulder length or longer hair, though some shades of red I find very striking. Blond is my least favorite but I have had a crush on a blond haired guy before.
*
Eye color - * Green, hazel, or brown*

Skin color - * Pale to olive toned, or a person who is pale in the winter but darkens to olive in the summer. *

Height? -* 5'7"- 6'0"
*
What kind of body type? - *Slender to slightly (no more than 20 pounds) overweight, I do not mind pear shaped men, but dislike too much muscle definition, especially in the abdomen. I like muscle definition in the arms however.
*
Clothing style? * Goth, steampunk, or undefined style. I detest hipsters, jocks, preps, etc.
*
What kind of personality? - *Writer/artistic, into odd sports (I cannot stand jocks/hunters/etc.) Neither obviously introverted or obviously extroverted. Has had enough pain in their life to be able to be a creative soul but has been able to get past it.
*
Is he virgin? - *Yes, unless he is a widower or deeply repentant, and with deeply repentant only with 2 max partners.
*
Does he want a lot of sex? - *No, since I can't actually take a lot physically, unless he's okay with still needing to take care of himself most days a week.
*
Does he have a lot of friends? - * Not so many as to take time away from me, but enough to hang out with once or twice a month. Preferably people I could hang out with too, but I understand the need for guy time.
*
Does he have social anxiety? - * No.
*
Does he have any other mental illnesses? - * Preferably not, or reasonably controlled depression. PLEASE no PTSD, borderline personality, dissociative, schizophrenia, etc. If you consider Asperger's Syndrome a mental illness rather than a developmental disorder, then perhaps. 
*
His religion - * Christian
*
Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* Maybe a social drinker, but only twice or so a year.
*
Does he have any hobbies? -* writing, fencing, making chainmaille, perhaps woodworking. NO hunting. Maybe fishing, but NO hunting. Occassional game of football with the guys, but I don't like guys who HAVE to watch the game every week. Be somewhat active but not total sports junkie. 
*
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? * *- *Must be striving to change for the better. I don't want a weepy emo kid. But neither do I want a jock. A real man is able to cry at appropriate times, show emotion at appropriate times as well as the appropriate emotion. A real man can be utterly tender as well as tough. If jock is one side of the "man" spectrum and "emo writer guy" the other side, the man should be working to be somewhere in the middle, able to be on both sides in their appropriate times. 
* 
Your age: * 29


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

orangeblossoms said:


> Um, I don't have an ideal guy. I prefer to trust my intuition than have a list of what I think are the characteristics of an ideal mate. Guess I prefer a more open-minded approach because I want to discover something surprising or unexpected. Anyway, when I meet the right man, or he turn into "Mr. Right", then that's when I'll know.


Whew!!! The voice of sanity - I was on the verge of taking out monastic vows, reading this thread....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ak3891 said:


> Wow, I'f there's something I learnt from the thread replies is that girls want sex..


:haha


----------



## HighHeels (May 27, 2012)

His age - _25-37._

Nationality - _Irish (Southern)._

Hair color and length - _Any colour. Something I can run my fingers through._

Eye color -_ Blue or brown._

Skin color - _White._

Height? - _At least 5'10._

What kind of body type? - _Lean/skinny._

Clothing style? - _Alternative meets Bear Grylls's outdoorsy style._

What kind of personality? - _'A cold, drunken, pessimistic, and at times neurotic, Irish misanthrope, whose sole pursuits in life appear to be drinking, smoking, reading, and insulting people.' i.e. Bernard Black. But with a softer side... for me._

Is he a virgin? - _Irrelevant._

Does he want a lot of sex? - _Yes, lots._

Does he have a lot of friends? - _Irrelevant._

Does he have social anxiety? - _At least be understanding of my social anxiety._

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - _Depression._

His religion -_ Preferably Christian or just not interested in religion. No evangelical atheists._

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - _Smokes and drinks occasionally, but it's not essential._

Does he have any hobbies? - _Creative pursuits, sports (football/rugby), hiking and exploring. Must love dogs (and talk to them in a silly voice)._

Anything else that you would like to mention about your ideal BF? _He'd be a bit of a dreamer but driven, very daring/adventurous, smell good, have facial hair, rugged, not left wing or politically correct, somewhat traditional, and would risk his life to protect me (as I would for him, duh)._ Oh, and very droll...

.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

love reading all the answers to "does he want a lot of sex" LOL


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Perfect guy

His age - 13-18. I am only fourteen!

Nationality - I don't mind

Hair color and length - Fairly short, no long mane or anything and I don't care what color

Eye color - dark brown.

Skin color - I don't care

Height? -5' 6'' to 6'

What kind of body type? - athletic, muscular but not too much

Clothing style? whatever fits

What kind of personality? - kind, gentle, calm, fun

Is he virgin? - idc

Does he want a lot of sex? - idc

Does he have a lot of friends? - yeah, but not a ton

Does he have social anxiety? - yes, i like people who understand me

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - i don't mind. I know lots of bipolar/adhd people and they are good friends.

His religion - non-believer, hopefully. If he's Christian or something else thats ok as long as he's okay with me being agnostic.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - not overly.

Does he have any hobbies? - ya, i like sporty guys and cowboys

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- just a gentle person
*
Your age: 14


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, I'll bite...

His age - My age + 7 ÷ 2 at the youngest, 5 years older than me at the max

Ethnicity - East Asian or White

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter, as long as it's maintained and exists (no bald)

Eye color - Doesn't matter

Skin color - Lighter than me

Height? - I don't mind shorter than me (5'4"), but don't like too much taller than me

What kind of body type? - Slim to average

Clothing style? - Doesn't matter, cause I want to buy him clothes

What kind of personality? - Respectful, spontaneous, quiet, observant, optimistic, a good listener

Is he virgin? - Preferably

Does he want a lot of sex? - After we're married

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few close friends

Does he have social anxiety? - Fine, but he must show me he loves me every once in a while; I'm not a mind reader

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - Christian or at least not a militant atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - His body is a temple

Does he have any hobbies? - Anime, video games, any interesting hobby we could share together

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - If he's here, please send me a PM, LOL

Your age: (points to the left)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> Height? - Between 5'8 and 6'1


I'm seeing a lot of these ranges capping out around 6'

Is 6'3 (6'4 with insoles) too tall for a large proportion of the women out there?


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

arnie said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these ranges capping out around 6'
> 
> Is 6'3 (6'4 with insoles) too tall for a large proportion of the women out there?


No, not at all. It's just not expected.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> Nationality - Human


Will you marry me?


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

MachineSupremacist said:


> Will you marry me?


I'll have to think about it. Being the hopeless romantic that I am, I was expecting a sunset and flowers at least, but heck, why not!

Wait a minute..you're not after a green card are you? :bat


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

His age - 22 and older

Nationality - American, Russian, Canadian, South African, Irish

Hair color and length - I don't really have a preference, but I have to admit I have been attracted to older guys with gray hair (I have a thing for silver foxes...)

Eye color - Blue or green

Skin color - Pale to olive toned, or a person who is pale in the winter but darkens to olive in the summer. 

Height? - 5'7 or taller

What kind of body type? - Not lean and not overweight. I like strong arm and back muscles.

Clothing style? - Not preppy.

What kind of personality? - Not overly social or outgoing. Laughs easily and enjoys sarcasm when it is called for. Only smiled when he means it.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter but would be interesting if he was

Does he want a lot of sex? - No

Does he have a lot of friends? - A small close-knit group

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter but it would be nice to be around someone who understands it

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - Atheist. Or Druid. Just so I can say I'm dating a Druid because that would be awesome.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Social drinker

Does he have any hobbies? - anime, video games, rock climbing, anime cons, likes folk music even though its corny to dance to.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - He is as bad at dancing as I am. Socially liberal and we share political views. 

Your age: 24


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> I'll have to think about it. Being the hopeless romantic that I am, I was expecting a sunset and flowers at least, but heck, why not!
> 
> Wait a minute..you're not after a green card are you? :bat


I sometimes put "human" on forms that ask for race or nationality just because. Everybody is a little bit of everything if you trace it far back enough and I think it's a bogus question that should almost never be asked. If I really want to cause a stir, I put "old enough to know better, but still too young to care" under age and "yes, please" next to sex.

For the record, I'm physically a composite northern European who loves tulips.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

MachineSupremacist said:


> I sometimes put "human" on forms that ask for race or nationality just because. Everybody is a little bit of everything if you trace it far back enough and I think it's a bogus question that should almost never be asked. If I really want to cause a stir, I put "old enough to know better, but still too young to care" under age and "yes, please" next to sex.
> 
> For the record, I'm physically a composite northern European who loves tulips.


Yeah, race doesn't cross my mind..at all..not even a little. For some people it's a deal breaker though. To each their own? Personally I don't understand it.

You had me at tulips. :yes


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll give it a go. I feel uncomfortable making a list though, it seems so...(can't find the right word) :no Yet, here I am, doing so. I blame lack of sleep.


His age : 23-34-ish

Nationality: Irish, English, Scottish.

Hair color and length: Black or brown and medium length. I like a good hairline and soft thick hair, something to run my fingers through. ^^ 

Eye color: Green, Blue, Brown.

Skin color : Sickly nerdish pale with those lovely dark shadows around the eyes. ooooOOO.

Height?:Taller than me ^^ Im 5'4. So maybe around 6 ft.

What kind of body type?: Average. Generally good shape with nice broad shoulders  

Clothing style?: Whatever he likes to wear that lets him express who he is. Usually geeky stuff like t-shirts with game/movie references ^^
Also, a monocle and a top hat, or a high winged villain collar with a cloak, or all of them simultaneously.

What kind of personality? : Funny, smart,down to earth, a little goofy, thoughtful, passionate about what he likes(doesn't have to be loud about it,shows in somebodies eyes  ) , comfortable with long silences, non judgemental, patient,curious,romantic, adventurous.Loves and respects life. Somebody who has personal morals and sticks to them rather than just following the crowd. I really like when a guy is true to himself. Quiet strength that's not always apparent at first glance. :yes

Is he virgin?: Doesn't matter, though Id prefer if he had not claimed too many previous conquests  

Does he want a lot of sex?: Sure ^^ Super sexy fun time.

Does he have a lot of friends? : Doesnt matter. Id like him to appreciate the value of a few good close friends rather than just a numbers thing.

Does he have social anxiety?: Doesn't matter. I don't mind really.

Does he have any other mental illnesses?: I cant think of an answer that I feel is satisfactory. I am bad at lists. D: It really depends on how I feel about him. I would prefer if he didn't suffer with anything too emotionally devastating, for me or for him. Not really something to wish upon a potential bf ^^ 

His religion: I like a guy who is spiritually open, or at least curious about the existence of something else and likes to both logically and spiritually discuss what they believe and actually know the difference between a discussion and an argument.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?: The occasional drink or five, but in general, not much. 

Does he have any hobbies? Movies, exploring, games,going to gigs, late night soul searching, travelling, reading, thinking, trying new things, outdoorish pursuits.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?: He's probably not real. :sus

Your age: look yonder left!


----------



## PerfectHallucination (Mar 31, 2012)

His age - 16-25

Nationality - I don't care

Hair color and length - I don't care

Eye color - I don't care

Skin color - I don't care

Height? - Not shorter than me(153cm) and not taller than 190cm

What kind of body type? - I don't care as long as he is not the fattest guy in the world.

Clothing style? - I don't care so much

What kind of personality? - He should be similar to me; shy, quiet, loner, socially retarded,... I don't like the outgoing, loud and sociable people. He should be able to understand me and accept me for who I am. I would also like it if he was a little bit masochist.. ;-)

Is he virgin? - I don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes, definitely

Does he have a lot of friends? - No, the less the better

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I don't care

His religion - Atheist. I would never be with someone who believes in god or that kind of things.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't care as long as he is not high all the time.

Does he have any hobbies? - I don't care 
Your age: 16


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

His age - 17-21

Nationality - British or Scandinavian ^.^

Hair color and length - Quite long ("emo" hairstyle?), black or blond

Eye color - Blue or black

Skin color - Pale

Height? - 1,75 - 1,80 m

What kind of body type? - Skinny, no muscles ;P

Clothing style? - Quite fashionable and sexy :> Skinny jeans! <3

What kind of personality? - Kind, funny, sweet, caring, intelligent, shy, open minded.

Is he virgin? - Yes

Does he want a lot of sex? - No

Does he have a lot of friends? - No

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - As long as they're not too serious

His religion - Christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - He can only drink sometimes

Does he have any hobbies? - Similar to mine, like anime, books, music.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 

Your age: 16


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

His age - 16-18

Nationality - Any, really. No preference.

Hair color and length - Again, I don't really mind xD

Eye color - ^^^

Skin color - ^^

Height? - anywhere from 5'5 and up

What kind of body type? - I find skinnier guys more attractive, to be honest.

Clothing style? Casual 

What kind of personality? - _Nice. _Polite. Caring. Funny. Slightly immature. Quiet, but out-talks me. Intelligent.

Is he virgin? - I don't really care about that, not my business

Does he want a lot of sex? - I don't mind.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Just as long as I'm not expected to socialise with them for long, I don't care

Does he have social anxiety? - That's a bonus, but it's fine if not. I do like introverts, though.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I don't mind.

His religion - Atheist. Buddhism is cool too.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I'm okay with drinking. Not so much with the drugs/smoking. I suppose soft ones are okay?

Does he have any hobbies? - Reading. I would love to be able to play chess with him, too.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *I want to be able to have space when needed, but also be close at times.Someone I can open up to in time. 
Your age: pretty much 16.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Fluttershpy said:


> My Ideal Guy
> 
> His age - 21 to 25 years old
> 
> ...


maybe there is hope for me after all


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

His age - 19-24

Nationality - Doesn't really matter, but I'd like to try a White dude.

Hair color and length - Looonnggg hair, doesn't matter the color.

Eye color - Hazel

Skin color - Don't care, long as its smooth.

Height? - Above 5'7

What kind of body type? - Slightly muscular.

Clothing style? Individual, quirky, original. Not too preppy or "thuggish".

What kind of personality? - Independent, kind, weird, creative, motivated.

Is he virgin? - Preferably yes.

Does he want a lot of sex? - YAS.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Extroverted.

Does he have social anxiety? - No.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No.

His religion - Long as he ain't uber religious, I don't care.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drink socially. I dislike smokers.

Does he have any hobbies? - Plenty, most are creative though.

Your age: Almost 20.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

His age - early to mid 20's

Nationality - Aussies are my weakness

Hair color and length - blonde or brown, short or medium length 

Eye color - blue or brown 

Skin color - doesn't matter 

Height? - at least 5'10

What kind of body type? - muscley or atheletic 

Clothing style?- i have no idea 

What kind of personality? - trustworthy, friendly, passionate

Is he virgin? - don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - not right now

Does he have a lot of friends?- sure 

Does he have social anxiety? - yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - Christian or Catholic

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - i don't mind drinking if it's only a once in a while thing, but no to everything else

Does he have any hobbies? - being a nerd, doing things like playing videogames together and taking me to comic-con

Your age: 19


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

*His age* - Probably 2-8 years older 
*
Nationality* - Any 
*
Hair color and length* - Any color, short

*Eye color* - Any, but deep and full of thoughts and knowledge

*Skin color* - Any

*Height?* - Between 5'7" and 6'1"?

*What kind of body type?* - Preferably fit, and bigger than me would be good... but not disgustingly overweight

*Clothing style?* - Seemingly polished but he almost carelessly gets dressed, nice balance between trying too hard and being slobby

*What kind of personality?* - Patient, understanding, open minded, complex
*
Is he virgin?* - Nah, but it'd also be cool if he was

*Does he want a lot of sex?* - What man doesn't? ^_~

*Does he have a lot of friends?* - He gets along with almost everyone, but doesn't have that many special connections... except for me. 
*
Does he have social anxiety?* - Regardless of whether or not he does, it's important that at least tries to understand it and be supportive of it
*
Does he have any other mental illnesses?* - Same deal as above

*His religion* - Either Atheist or Agnostic

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* - I think I'd be okay with occasional usage on special occasions.

*Does he have any hobbies?* - Yes, nerdy stuff and quirky stuff along with "common/normal" stuff, like me.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* *- *I like to think he's a mysterious and brooding fellow that's kind of misunderstood by others, but we have a lot of similarities that make him open up to me. I'm kind of the same way. Because of each other, we become "complete" and make each other whole and better.

*Your age*: 20


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

You people are so shallow. Who the **** cares what someone looks like.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't, but that doesn't mean I can't have certain things that I find attractive. This is a purely-for-kicks fun thread, not a "this is the only guy I'll ever date and every one else is an uggo" thread.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

His age - 20-25

Nationality - American, but I'm open to dating other nationalities

Hair color and length - Short, brown or black

Eye color - blue or brown

Skin color - I'm open to dating guys of any race

Height? - 5'7t

What kind of body type? - Fit and muscular, bot not body builder muscular

Clothing style? Anything he feels comfortable in

What kind of personality? - respectful, smart, friendly, funny, trustworthy, patient, and open minded

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Uh.. a normal amount I guess

Does he have a lot of friends? - Doesn't matter

Does he have social anxiety? - I don't care as long as his level of SA isn't higher than mine

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Preferably no

His religion - Not too religious

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Smoke/do drugs- No Drink- socially

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I would prefer someone who's into politics and socially liberal. 

Your age: 21


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> His age - 22 and older
> 
> Nationality - American, Russian, Canadian, South African, Irish
> 
> ...


random question... just curious, are you a guy or a girl?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

His age - Between 22 and 40 something

Nationality - Any

Hair color and length - Brown, red, or black. Some grey in the hair can be nice. Hair length i like is long, shoulder length and longer. I like mohawks too. None of this "hair long and combed forward and covering the forehead and most of the face" that's popular with the young people these days. I always want to cut off all their hair.

Eye color - What's really important is that he has both of his eyes. Unless he's a pirate or looks like a pirate. I like all eye colors.

Skin color - Anything except oompa loompa. I prefer the person to have their own natural skin color, plz.

Height? - Preferably between 5'5 and 6'5, I'm 5'10 myself.

What kind of body type? - I don't want him to weigh less than 150 lb, but for some guys that can look good. I'd prefer if he was heavier than me, and somewhat healthy.

Clothing style? Loincloths.

What kind of personality? - Someone who can and will communicate with me, who can make me smile or laugh sometimes, who enjoys being around me, and is not a ****. Someone who is fun to be around and likes doing stuff with me.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter, all that i care is he doesn't have std's

Does he want a lot of sex? - I hope so, cause i probably do.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Preferably not. The less, the better. Cause then i won't feel so inferior to him.

Does he have social anxiety? - He doesn't have to have it, but i hope he can try to at least understand it, and wouldn't mind talking about it sometimes.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Yes. But nothing that would be really scary or dangerous to be around.

His religion - I just don't want him to be one of those westboro baptist people.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes. He hopefully does more interesting things than i do, and is not completely sedentary.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *

Your age:


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

*His age -
*Maybe 20-25. *

Nationality - *
I'll answer with Filipino or Cambodian just for the sake of answering the question. But I really don't care. *

Hair color and length - *
Doesn't matter as long as it looks good on him and it's clean. 
*
Eye color - *
I don't care. 
*
Skin color - *
I don't care. 
*
Height? -* 
Preferably my height or taller. I'm 5'2" so it shouldn't be hard. XD*

What kind of body type? - 
* Healthy kind of slim.  I'm not really attracted to super muscular guys with defined six packs though. 
*
Clothing style? 
* Simple, smart. 
*
What kind of personality? - 
* Sweet, kind-hearted, he doesn't have to be smart, just hard-working, family-oriented, likes to get dressed up like I do, has a goofy side but knows when to be serious AND able to make me laugh.  
*
Is he virgin? - * It doesn't matter. *

Does he want a lot of sex? - *Oh, uhhhhhh *:sus

Does he have a lot of friends? - * 
I don't care just as long as he still spends time with me. *:b

Does he have social anxiety? - * 
It doesn't matter. *

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - 
* Preferably not or nothing too serious. *

His religion - 
*Just as long as he doesn't mind that I'm not deeply religious. 
*
Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* 
No drugs or smoking but I won't mind if he drinks during special occasions, just not excessively. *

Does he have any hobbies? -*
Whatever he enjoys just as long as it's not gambling or something like that. I'm a sucker for guys who can sing and play musical instruments, though. Especially the guitar. Oh and writes poetry. Ahhhh ^^
*
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? * *- 
*Where are you? Lol. 
*
Your age: 
*Soon to be 20. *:afr
*


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

His age -
*21-26 *

Nationality - 
*Does not matter to me.*

Hair color and length - 
*I like darker colored hair, but this is not a deal breaker lol
*
Eye color - 
*either really light, or really dark*

Skin color - 
*---*

Height? - 
*Hmm...my height or taller.*

What kind of body type? - 
*Healthy!*

Clothing style? 
*Casual but then can spice it up if we ever go out :3*

What kind of personality? - 
*I love to laugh. They have to understand my perverted humor (and even join in lol) Someone protective but not controlling. Kind, understanding, supportive but can be a hard *** if I'm being stubborn.*

Is he virgin? - *I don't really care.*

Does he want a lot of sex? - *hell yeah*

Does he have a lot of friends? - 
*Of course, hope I can get along with them too!*

Does he have social anxiety? - 
*Hmmm it doesn't matter. Either way he better be supportive.*

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - 
*no*

His religion - 
*It doesn't matter....but I'm not very religious myself.*

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - 
*NO drugs. Drinking doesn't bother me as long as he keeps it clean.*

Does he have any hobbies? -
*Anything that isn't dangerous.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 
*CALL ME. lol*

Your age: 
*22 *


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

It seems as though I fit the bill for every girl that lives on the other side of the world ;( Maybe I need to move.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

His age - _18 ~ 99_

Nationality - _Space alien_

Hair color and length - _Bald_

Eye color - _Green_

Skin color - _Also green_

Height? - _3'9" ~ 8'1"_

What kind of body type? - _Huggable_

Clothing style? - _Suit, hat, tie, monocle_

What kind of personality? - _Facetious, compassionate, excitable_

Is he virgin? - _Airlines or record company?_

Does he want a lot of sex? - _Yes, so I can have the satisfaction of denying him all the time_

Does he have a lot of friends? - _As many as he likes_

Does he have social anxiety? - _Only during a full moon_

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - _Münchausen by proxy_

His religion - _Jewish_

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - _Even in his sleep_

Does he have any hobbies? - _He should be a lifelong trainspotter_

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - _He should speak fluent Spanish with an Italian accent_

Your age: _385_

:tiptoe


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

He he, who said women were fussy? :wink


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> So far, I would have a chance with 2 people on paper. Not very good odds since that's not including the real life meeting. :bah


7 months later and I can add 5 and half more. Wooo.


----------



## Shady Dealer (Aug 1, 2012)

Read most of this thread. Not one woman would have me.

I'll just stay bitter and keep hating females then.


----------



## bluepaint (Jan 28, 2012)

bitoqueen said:


> Okay
> 
> His age - 21-25 years old
> 
> ...


Perfect match!  Why do you live so far away?


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

His age - Preferably 20's or early 30's but doesn't matter.

Nationality - As long as he can speak English it doesn't matter.

Hair color and length - Brown, medium, but it doesn't matter really.

Eye color - All, but I do love green and blue eyes.

Skin color - I usually go for pale but it doesn't matter.

Height? - 5'8" plus. I prefer 6"

What kind of body type? - As long as he's not obese, but even then if I liked his personality and he had a nice face it probably wouldn't put me off.

Clothing style? -Indie, band shirts

What kind of personality? - Funny, considerate, quirky, trustworthy, complex, not stubborn! 

Is he virgin? - I don't care

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes :b

Does he have a lot of friends? - I'd prefer him to have a small amount of close friends than too many.

Does he have social anxiety? - I don't mind, but must have an understanding for SA, depression etc

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I've always liked men with issues so probably!

His religion - As long as he's not ott with it or preaching, I don't care.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? No drugs, prefer him not to smoke but it's not a deal breaker.

Does he have any hobbies? Music! I love guys who play an instrument or record music <3

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - He should be obsessed with me!  :b


----------



## aloneprotectsme (Sep 27, 2012)

His age - About my age, a few years younger/older are okay.

Nationality - Don't care.

Hair color and length - Dark or ginger, medium.

Eye color - Don't care.

Skin color - Don't care.

Height? - Within kissing range  Don't care if taller or shorter.

What kind of body type? - Thin/Skinny 

Clothing style? - Blue jeans and t-shirts, I guess? But almost anything works.

What kind of personality? - Kind, introspective, authentic, trustworthy, sensitive, tolerant, enjoys the little things

Is he a virgin? - Both options have equal amount of down sides, so I don't care.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Ideally, he's asexual, but a medium sex drive is fine as long as he doesn't expect me to be particularly excited (or good).

Does he have a lot of friends? - He needs to have some other people in his life to care for him when I can't, but I don't care how many.

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - It's okay as long as 1) the illness doesn't eliminate his capacity of caring (like narcissism or APD do), 2) he's aware of and actively coping with it and 3) he's open and honest to me about it.

His religion - He can believe whatever he wants, but he can't look down on me&#8230; or anyone, really.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No.

Does he have any hobbies? - YES. This is probably the most important one. He needs to have passion for something, I don't care what - I just want him to be able to nerd out in front of me and spend hours talking about his favorite game/book/band/team/whatever with his eyes lit up and radiating excitement. This is why I adore nerds.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- **He and I trust each other completely, and we tell each other about all the meaningful things in our lives, even when the other person doesn't ask and even if they're bad things.*


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

At this point, I'll take any woman. Yes any woman. So who wants me?


----------



## aloneprotectsme (Sep 27, 2012)

shyvr6 said:


> So far, I would have a chance with 2 people on paper. Not very good odds since that's not including the real life meeting. :bah





Nefury said:


> It seems as though I fit the bill for every girl that lives on the other side of the world ;( Maybe I need to move.





mrneonshuffle said:


> He he, who said women were fussy? :wink





Shady Dealer said:


> Read most of this thread. Not one woman would have me.
> 
> I'll just stay bitter and keep hating females then.


Guys, these are descriptions of _ideal _partners. Fictional ones. The kind that do not exist. We're not stupid, we aren't looking for someone who fits every last notion! Just because you didn't see yourself in every word a girl wrote doesn't mean she wouldn't date you!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

aloneprotectsme said:


> Guys, these are descriptions of _ideal _partners. Fictional ones. The kind that do not exist. We're not stupid, we aren't looking for someone who fits every last notion! *Just because you didn't see yourself in every word a girl wrote doesn't mean she wouldn't date you!*


The why the hell does she say it if that's not what she really wants? If she's naming all this ******* doesn't she know she is running off potential dudes, see this is the prime example what I'm talking about with the game playing.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

His age - 18-29

Nationality - Canadian or European

Hair color and length - Dark Brown and kind of long.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - Around the same height or a little taller than me, so 5'8+

What kind of body type? - Thin to average, minimal muscles.

Clothing style? - Eclectic but simple.

What kind of personality? - Introverted.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Undecided.

Does he have a lot of friends? - No.

Does he have social anxiety? - Maybe.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Hopefully not.

His religion - Agnostic, but anything is fine as long as it's not die hard.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No, sometimes, no.

Does he have any hobbies? - Well I'd hope so!

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I think that's it.

Your age: 17


----------



## eggobrains (Oct 8, 2012)

It's all making sense now...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Y'all complaining _do_ realize there's a version of this for the boys? That has like just as many pages?


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

My ideal guy
His age - 16-30

Nationality - European

Hair color and length - Dark brown and short

Eye color - green

Skin color - medium tone

Height? - 6 feet

What kind of body type? - Lean

Clothing style? I am not sure. Anything decent

What kind of personality? - Intelligent, Good listener, Funny

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes with me

Does he have a lot of friends? - A healthy amount

Does he have social anxiety? - It would be preferable

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Nope

His religion - anything that isn't a theist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No smoking and No drugs

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *
*Loyal*
Your age: :O


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Barette said:


> Y'all complaining _do_ realize there's a version of this for the boys? That has like just as many pages?


For the record, I love this thread. :yes


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

*His age* -17-25 (Any younger or older and we'd be in different life stages)

*Nationality *- Anything really. Prefer Canadian, British, or American though (In that order)

*Hair color and length* - Dark brown, just hits the back of the collar of a normal shirt.

*Eye color *- Blue or bright green

*Skin color* - Lightly tanned.

*Height?* - At least 5'10. No taller than 6'4.

*What kind of body type?* - Athletic; swimmer's body or soccer player.

*Clothing style?* Casual, but not overly so.

*What kind of personality?* - Friendly, somewhat outgoing, can act mature and immature when the situation calls for it, good sense of humor, and kind.

*Is he virgin?* - No. I don't want someone that's slept around with a ton of girls, but I'd rather not have my first time with another virgin.

*Does he want a lot of sex?* - To an extent. 4 or 5 times a week would be my honest max.

*Does he have a lot of friends?* - Umm not like 30 best friends. I like it when guys are close with 5 or 6 close(r) friends and have 14 or 15 friends. (I feel like I sound picky here haha)

*Does he have social anxiety? *- I'd prefer not.

*Does he have any other mental illnesses?* - Again, I'd prefer no.

*His religion* - Atheist or agnostic.

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* -Drinks socially, no to smoking or drug use.

*Does he have any hobbies?* - Sports, maybe an art like photography, and some video gaming.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* - I like it when guys have imperfect noses and eyebrows, and long eyelashes.

*Your age:* 18.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

His age - 19-21.

Nationality - Canadian/Australian/British.

Hair color and length - Dark, longish/medium.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - Doesn't matter.

Height? - > 5'8".

What kind of body type? - Thin/slightly toned.

Clothing style? - Casual.

What kind of personality? - Affectionate, adventurous, clever, easygoing, artsy, introverted, trustworthy, kind, empathetic.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Unsure.

Does he have a lot of friends? - No.

Does he have social anxiety? - Possibly, but mild.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Maybe.

His religion - Atheist.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No, socially/yes, is open to experimentation (no hard drugs, though).

Does he have any hobbies? - Hopefully.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? Don't think so, no.

Your age: 18.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> The why the hell does she say it if that's not what she really wants? If she's naming all this ******* doesn't she know she is running off potential dudes, see this is the prime example what I'm talking about with the game playing.


Bro I could list everything I want from my "perfect woman" but that doesn't mean they're the only things I would accept. Nobody's perfect, nobody is gonna tick EVERY box unless they're some superstar actor or something. All the girls who have posted would be happy to move away from these personal preferences to a fair degree I would imagine, I may be wrong though.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

His age - No more than ten years older than me, or two years younger (else it starts to get a bit too close to teen years).

Nationality - I don't care, I seem to go for non-English guys for some reason but it isn't intentional. 

Hair color and length - Most guys can't pull off long hair IMO, so short, but not shaved/bald. Colour doesn't matter.

Eye color - Don't care

Skin color - I really don't have a physical type

Height? - At least my height I guess

What kind of body type? - As long as they're not obese, extremely skinny or so muscular that they look like Ronnie from Jersey Shore (I am sad that I know the names of the cast...).

Clothing style? Whatever, it's nice when a guy wear clothes that suit him, that's all I can really say.

What kind of personality? - Basically he should have a good sense of humour, not be easily offended, be able to be silly and serious at the right times, and have a good heart. 

Is he a virgin? - Not necessarily but it wouldn't really bother me, as long as he was ok with the fact that I have a sexual past.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Sure! He doesn't have to be a sex addict, but an interest in sex is nice!

Does he have a lot of friends? - Well it's good to have friends, but the main issue for me is that he won't get annoyed with me when I want to spend time with my friends/

Does he have social anxiety? - I wouldn't say SA is a quality I seek in people, but depending on the person and the severity it is something I can handle. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Same as above really, it is a really vague statement as I myself am not a picture of perfect mental health.

His religion - Agnostic/Non militant Atheist. 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinking is a plus, I like social drinking. I can live with smoking (regular or otherwise).

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes, it helps make a person interesting.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Nope!

Your age: 21...totally not 23 and approaching 24...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> SNIP


Interesting


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The male posts in this thread are a bit unnerving.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, here it goes  (already have my prince though n.n)

His age - 17 to 20

Nationality - Don't really care, but something foreign is always good. I like new cultures.

Hair color and length - Black and short

Eye color - Brown, green, blue. Grey is nice as well XD

Skin color - Olive or dark

Height? - Around mine or taller

What kind of body type? - Normal

Clothing style? Casual, but with some fashion sense. And must like suits. 

What kind of personality? - Nice, accepting, caring, honest and not afraid to start new things. Ready to lead and optimistic.

Is he virgin? - Preferably, yes.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Um... Don't mind either way.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Don't mind.

Does he have social anxiety? - Don't mind.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - It would be hard to work around that, but he would have my full support in trying to overcome it.

His religion - Don't mind, I'm religious myself, but openminded towards others.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No. I don't mind if he drinks, but not excessively, but you can say that about anything, like chocolate. He just needs to be moderate.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yeah, and I'd watch him do it with passion :3

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Has to have perspective about the future. Hard working and love me


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

kiirby said:


> The male posts in this thread are a bit unnerving.


Interesting 

...or it could be I actually know the person I'm replying to and not just picking somebody at random.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Milco said:


> Interesting
> 
> ...or it could be I actually know the person I'm replying to and not just picking somebody at random.


It could be that I wasn't referring to your post in particular?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

kiirby said:


> It could be that I wasn't referring to your post in particular?


Fair dos.
I haven't read all the posts in this thread, but you did say "the male posts" and posted immediately after mine, so it wasn't all too clear you weren't refering to me.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

His age - not too young, not too old
 
Nationality - not from muslim culture or any too different culture

Hair color and length - L000000000000000000000000000ng

Eye color - rather very dark

Skin color - not too dark

Height? - taller than average kid, shorther than giant

What kind of body type? - not extreme big

Clothing style? not my business, lol.. 

What kind of personality? - kind and sweet

Is he virgin? - if he has not have sex yet

Does he want a lot of sex? - I don't know if I like it, I don't think that is a problem, if I hate it it is good bye

Does he have a lot of friends? - If he has made them

Does he have social anxiety? - would i know?

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - rather atheist, not a muslim etc.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no

Does he have any hobbies? - I hope so

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- *Must like dogs and treat them and me well. Not a typical wife beater caveman jerk.

Your age: 35


----------



## Lizza (Nov 14, 2012)

His age - 20 - 30 yrs

Nationality/Hair color/Eye color/Skin color- I appreciate the male species. End of story. However, the more different from me, the more intrigued I'll probably be 

Height - Taller than me (That won't be hard).

What kind of body type - Any. They all have potential to look and feel good. For example, Jude Law is skinny and Kenan (from Kenan and Kel) is 'fat' and I think they are both hot lol. 

Clothing style - Any, as long as the clothes are clean and some effort has been made to look decent.

What kind of personality - Humble, sarcastic, sweet, laidback. Not out to constantly please, but not mean either.

Is he virgin - Doesn't matter. 

Does he want a lot of sex - Yes. (Nodding with a serious face).

Does he have a lot of friends - Okay I'm not controlling his choice of friends! lol

Does he have social anxiety - We could bond over it 

Does he have any other mental illnesses - Well. No. I want to feel safe around him. 

His religion - Any, as long as it does not dictate his life.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs - No, but social drinking is okay.

Does he have any hobbies - Yes and maybe he can get me into them too since I'm in desperate need of hobbies (depending on what they are).

Anything else that you would like to mention about your ideal BF - I like guys who have keen knowledge about weird (non-disgusting) things and are willing to share it  I can listen to them all day. I like to research the most obscure topics/trivia and if he does the same... squeee!

Your age: 24


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Kind of embarrassed to post this... But a girl can *dream*, can't she?

His age - 25 to 35

Nationality - as long as he can speak a little English and we understand each other, nationality doesn't matter. I have no problem learning new languages; I'm used to it...

Hair color and length - I have no particular preference but his hair can't be too drastic (ie. hair down to his waist, dyed bright green/blue, etc)

Eye color - no preference.

Skin color - no preference.

Height? - 5'5 to 6'0

What kind of body type? - average/toned/athletic; at least a bit in shape so that he won't get tired before I do when we go on outings, dates, etc.

Clothing style? - neat, casual, and likes formal wear; I really like to see men in tailored suits. :blush

What kind of personality? - Charming, calm, intelligent, dominant type. A little mysterious too. Loves to take charge so that I won't have to. Supportive, protective, and takes care of me when I'm feeling down. Definitely not clingy/needy or arrogant or too stubborn. Mostly carefree attitude but serious when he needs to be. Is openminded and mature. Someone I can feel completely free with.

Is he virgin? - probably not...

Does he want a lot of sex? - Doesn't matter to me; if he wants it, I'll give it to him.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Few close friends that he trusts.

Does he have social anxiety? - He once had it but then overcame it/or is overcoming it or he never had it to begin with.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - It's okay if he has them; as long as he is trying his best to overcome it, that's wonderful in my eyes.

His religion - Again, nothing too drastic like satan worshipping.. :no

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Light social drinking is fine; non smoker/drug user.

Does he have any hobbies? - Likes the outdoors; loves to travel; can cook; and loves to experiment with trying new things.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? 
Hmmm... Gives warm comforting hugs.

Your age: I am 22.


----------



## aloneprotectsme (Sep 27, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Bro I could list everything I want from my "perfect woman" but that doesn't mean they're the only things I would accept. Nobody's perfect, nobody is gonna tick EVERY box unless they're some superstar actor or something. All the girls who have posted would be happy to move away from these personal preferences to a fair degree I would imagine, I may be wrong though.


No, you're quite right, as far as I can tell. People aren't perfect, once we moved out of the fairy tale stage (those of us who even had that stage) we realized that. Every girl I know has some sort of image in her head, and almost every girl I know has fallen in love with people entirely unlike that image.

However, you guys might want to pay attention to the really important parts - example: in SnowFlakesFire's post, that would be "Not a typical wife beater caveman jerk." Try not to be typical wife beater caveman jerks and you'll be fine.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

where's the boys version thread to this  i want to do one tooo!


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Ooh yay I love these sort of things.

*His age - *19-25

*Nationality -* Any kind I guess as long as it doesn't cause any problems

*Hair color and length - *Can be short, medium, or really really long don't care. I love redheads, blondes, brunettes, and black hair. So anything.

*Eye color -* blue, but don't really care.

*Skin color -* do not care at all but tan is nice.

*Height? - *Don't care as long as taller than me but not too much taller.

*What kind of body type? - *Skinny or a little fit.

*Clothing style? *Don't care, not preppy.

*What kind of personality? - *Funny, sensitive and sweet, open minded and caring lol.

*Is he virgin? -*Don't care but it would be nice if he was.

*Does he want a lot of sex? -*I'm a virgin I don't know but since I'm probably asexual no.

*Does he have a lot of friends? - *Not too much not too little although I don't care if too little.

*Does he have social anxiety? - *maybe

*Does he have any other mental illnesses? -*maybe as long as it's not too hard to deal with.

*His religion - *Don't care.

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *no, no, and no.

*Does he have any hobbies? -*artistic type, musician type, writer type.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - *He looks like Harry Styles

*Your age: *21


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I did this already but I'll do it again because I'm bored with no life.

*His age -* 23-30

*Nationality -* Like ethnicity? I'm more attracted white but I don't care

*Hair color and length -* I like blonde, and I like dark brown. Both just do something for me. I like all kinds of length.

*Eye color -* I don't care.

*Skin color -* I don't care.

*Height? -* Taller than me, ideally.

*What kind of body type? - * I don't care, just not thinner than me.

*Clothing style? -* I don't care.

*What kind of personality? -* Funny and pleasant to be around. Likes the same kinda stuff I do, or stuff that he could teach me or get me into.

*Is he virgin? -* I'd prefer him not to be.

*Does he want a lot of sex? -* I've no idea.

*Does he have a lot of friends? -* I don't care.

*Does he have social anxiety? -* It'd be nice, for relatability.

*Does he have any other mental illnesses? -* I don't care, as long as he can manage them.

*His religion -* I don't care, as long as he doesn't push it on me.

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* I don't care.

*Does he have any hobbies? - *Same as mine and/or maybe better than mine.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? -* Can't think of anything.

*Your age:* 19 (**** when'd I get this old)


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Idk why I should feel this way, lots of females participated in this thread, but this is mildly embarrassing. ops

His age - 35 - 45

Nationality - Doesn't matter

Hair color and length - Doesn't matter

Eye color - no preference

Skin color - no preference

Height? - 5'4" - 6'4"

What kind of body type? - Not grossly obese... A belly is no big deal

Clothing style? - Dressed for the occasion works, probably casual for the most part...

What kind of personality? - One I can get along with would work...

Is he virgin? - Don't run into many at my age, but I wouldn't rule one out.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Sure, that'd be great! :teeth

Does he have a lot of friends? - As long as I'm not expected to attend _everything_, that's fine.

Does he have social anxiety? - Is okay, so long as it's functional, & manageable enough for him to work a job and handle important things as they come up. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I work in a psychiatric hospital, so I honestly don't really want to deal with that all right now.

His religion - non religious only

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't really care, as long as it's nothing heavy or addictive like coke, meth, or heroin... I can date a smoker if they'll be okay with smoking outside when at my place.

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure... Bonus if he likes any of the things I like.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - Prefer rockin' artistic types, not much for rap/r&b-pop music/country music types...Though I like a wide variety of music otherwise.

Your age: 39


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

His age - 18-25

Nationality - doesn't matter

Hair color and length - I love short and medium length black hair but it doesn't really matter.

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - doesn't matter

What kind of body type? - skinny

Clothing style? just not sloppy sweats/saggy pants and shirts

What kind of personality? - mellow, quiet, artistic, intelligent, compassionate

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes, lol

Does he have a lot of friends? - well maybe not a TON

Does he have social anxiety? - hmm...maybe yes and maybe no. I guess it would depend on the severity. It would at least be nice if he was shy, though.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - depends

His religion - agnostic/atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I'd prefer non-smoker but I wouldn't care if he drank or smoked pot occasionally

Does he have any hobbies? - yes.. :sus

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 

Your age: 16


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

I match 70% of these, should I be worried?


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

His age - 18-20

Nationality - Caucasian or Latino, but I'm attracted to all kinds

Hair color and length - usually brown, length varies but never below shoulders.

Eye color - Brown.

Skin color - Usually light to tan

Height? - 5'5-5'8. Not a fan of tall guys

What kind of body type? - Stocky and muscular.

Clothing style? Laid-back.

What kind of personality? - The kind that fits with mine.

Is he virgin? - No.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Eh.

Does he have social anxiety? - No.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I have enough for the two of us.

His religion - Don't care.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Don't care.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes. Who doesn't have hobbies?

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - He's all mine. Back off beaches.

Your age: 18


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

peacelovemusic said:


> His age - 18-25
> 
> Nationality - doesn't matter
> 
> ...


match with the black hair and that haha.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> I wonder what the men/guys are thinking about our dream guys lol


I'm thinking if I wasn't a lax Catholic, virgin, who actually tried drinking for once, I'd "maybe" have the confidence to message a: "How you doin'?" to some of you... But alas that is not the case.  Joking...

To fellow men out there, none of y'all should take this stuff seriously, no one can control who they fall for, the heart has a mind of it's own.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

*His age* - 21-26
*Nationality* - Don't care
*Hair color and length* - I like short hair. Preferably dark (brown, black)
*Eye color* - DC
*Skin color* - DC
*Height?* - Preferably taller than me
*What kind of body type?* - Slim
*Clothing style?* - Fun. With personality
*What kind of personality?* - Sweet, sensitive, chatty, funny
*Is he virgin?* - DC
*Does he want a lot of sex?* - Relatively
*Does he have a lot of friends? *- He has friends. I don't care if a lot or a few
*Does he have social anxiety?* - NO
*Does he have any other mental illnesses?* - NO
*His religion* - Atheist
*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* - Drink socially
*Does he have any hobbies?* - As long as it's not sports or video games, I'm good
*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* - Bearded

Your age: 21


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Donness said:


> I match 70% of these, should I be worried?


Why should u be worried?

U are probably getting numb3rs every five seconds.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried doing this twice now, but I can't. I've never been able to pinpoint what looks I'm attracted to. Nor can I limit it that much. My ideal man loves dogs more than people & peanut butter on his pancakes. That's all I got.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

*His age:* 21-38

*Nationality:* Canadian, French Canadian, European, Brazilian, Arabic

*Hair color and length:* dark and curly preferably

*Eye color:* brown

*Skin color:* white

*Height:* not picky as long as he's slightly taller

*Body type:* waif-like

*Clothing style:* like River Phoenix in My Own Private Idaho

*What kind of personality?* quiet, introverted, thoughtful, playful, calm

*Is he virgin?* no

*Does he want a lot of sex?* as long as he's good at it and open-minded

*Does he have a lot of friends?* doesn't matter, but preferably not too many

*Does he have social anxiety?* no

*Does he have any other mental illnesses?* depression

*His religion:* agnostic

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* smokes, drinks, uses drugs socially occasionally

*Does he have any hobbies?* i hate the term 'hobbies'. he likes film, literature, art, design, cooking, politics, history, language

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* he likes Herta Muller & Anselm Keifer, he has a slightly schadenfreude sense of humour, no pretences about himself, appreciates big-band music and can watch silly dating shows with me.

*Your age*: 18


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Since there was one that the guys were doing, here's one for the girls. 

His age -20+ 

Nationality - any

Hair color and length - black or brown

Eye color - blue/green

Skin color - any

Height? -taller than me!
What kind of body type? - slim

Clothing style? Fashionable

What kind of personality? - funny kind romantic!

Is he virgin? - not to bothered just not a slag

Does he want a lot of sex? - no

Does he have a lot of friends? - few 

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - whatever 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -drink

Does he have any hobbies? -yes

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - 

Your age:19


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

His age - 25 - 35

Nationality - European

Hair color and length - black & rough cut

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - preferably white

Height? - 5'5" - 6'+

What kind of body type? - slim and slender

Clothing style? - smart casual

What kind of personality? - outgoing, considerate, driven and a good/strange sense of humour

Is he virgin? - no

Does he want a lot of sex? - Of course

Does he have a lot of friends? - Quite a few

Does he have social anxiety? - No

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - None that I'm aware of

His religion - Doesn't matter

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No, somewhat and no

Does he have any hobbies? - martial arts

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- 
* 
Your age: 23


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

His age - *18 - 29 (Exceptions can be made for a bit younger or a bit older)*

Nationality - *Any *

Hair color and length - *Doesn't matter*

Eye color - *Something pretty? Idk lol.*

Skin color - *Any*

Height? - *5'7"+*

What kind of body type? - *Average weight w/ llittle to no muscles or overweight.*

Clothing style? -* Whatever he likes.*

What kind of personality? - *Intelligent, ambitious, introverted, open-minded*

Is he a virgin? - *Yes*

Does he want a lot of sex? - *Yes, and willing to try new things, such as public sex. *

Does he have a lot of friends? - *No*

Does he have social anxiety? - *Yes*

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *Sure, I seem to be drawn to troubled guys lol.*

His religion - *Preferably atheist or agnostic, but if he's not that's okay. Just don't force me to go to church or anything. :b*

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *He drinks occasionally.*

Does he have any hobbies? - *He plays video games and enjoys watching anime and movies.*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - *I would like him to spoil me and put me on a pedestal. :b He also loves food and cats!*

Your age: *18*


----------



## freespiritfairy (Jan 1, 2013)

His age - 21-25

Nationality - Any

Hair color and length - Brown and I like shorter and longer, just depends on person

Eye color - Green

Skin color - White

Height? - Atleast 5'10

What kind of body type? - Average...manly haha

Clothing style? 

What kind of personality? - Outgoing, funny, intelligent, and very open minded

Is he virgin? - No

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few close ones

Does he have social anxiety? - No

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No

His religion - Atheist/Agnostic

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -Prefer no smoking but don't mind, drinking is okay, and certain drugs are okay

Does he have any hobbies? - Art, music, traveling, spending time with me 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - That he isn't a pig like most oink oink

Your age: 20


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Donness said:


> I match 70% of these, should I be worried?


Better stock up on condoms then.


----------



## stoolie (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm rather surprised by the many affirmatives answers to the "Does he want a lot of sex?" question.
But I guess it depends on how you define "a lot":


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

stoolie said:


> I'm rather surprised by the many affirmatives answers to the "Does he want a lot of sex?" question.
> But I guess it depends on how you define "a lot":


A lot of sex to me is everyday.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

His age - 33

Nationality - American

Hair color and length - brown, really short

Eye color - grey green

Skin color - light brown cream

Height? - 5' 8"

What kind of body type? - Slim

Clothing style? Hoodie and jeans

What kind of personality? - Easy going, sense of humor, and reserved

Is he virgin? - no

Does he want a lot of sex? - of course

Does he have a lot of friends? - no

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - yes

His religion - n/a

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - drink

Does he have any hobbies? - reading, videogames, adventurous 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - That he is my Boyfriend and I love him very much.  

Your age: 23


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

His age - 16-25 , I will date one year younger than me

Nationality - Mixed is fine. Regular Caucasian mixed guy or middle east mixed.

Hair color and length - Brown or blonde.. Length doesn't matter as long as they can keep it tidy. No greasy hair or parasites please :um

Eye color - Hazel, blue, brown, green...

Skin color - Tan or pale...

Height? - 6' 0" and up is perfect but anything taller than me is okay. I'm 5' 7"

What kind of body type? - Slim but no bones... Slim and muscley :3

Clothing style? Any style except hobo style

What kind of personality? - Introverted, nice to people and animals, protective, weird, funny

Is he virgin? - I don't mind, in fact I'd be more comfortable with a virgin n.n

Does he want a lot of sex? - In moderation.

Does he have a lot of friends? - No.. Yes.. Sure?

Does he have social anxiety? - No.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - No.

His religion - None. Agnostic maybe.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No, social drinker is fine though.

Does he have any hobbies? - Yes.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- He wants to live on a farm/ranch with me :3 WITH GOATS AND LOTS OF CHICKENS
* 
Your age: 17


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

anxious dreamer said:


> His age - *18 - 29 (Exceptions can be made for a bit younger or a bit older)*
> 
> Nationality - *Any *
> 
> ...


Finally one I fit lol


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

His age - 18-21 to be more close in age 

Nationality - Whatever

Hair color and length - Brown/Black hair shortish or near short.

Eye color - Whatever color is beautiful

Skin color - Whatever, but my dad prefers white lmao

Height? - Anything above 5'4 (aka my height)

What kind of body type? - Anything as long as not obese 

Clothing style? Anything as long as he rocks it lol

What kind of personality? - Funny, caring, nice, relate able

Is he virgin? - Don't care nor mind

Does he want a lot of sex? - Um, if we're in the mood I guess.

Does he have a lot of friends? - LOL, why would this matter. I don't have any friends, I do, but not legit.

Does he have social anxiety? - Yes, I'd prefer that or a bit shy or something. So I don't feel like I'm a loser who doesn't speak because you can't understand my anxiety.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I don't mind anything as long as he doesn't kill me that's good.

His religion - Don't care, I'm Catholic but I honestly am open to other religions. I'm not a huge church goer or anything like that.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - I don't really care as long as your not a legit druggie or alcoholic or anything like that. Once in awhile is okay, but I don't want you to depend on anything. I want to see sober more than anything.

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure, but I have really no hobbies besides gaming haha so I hope he can introduce me to some.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- <3 
* 
Your age:I'm 18, 19 in July


----------



## PrettyVacant (Nov 22, 2012)

His age - 22-28?

Nationality - Doesn't matter.

Hair color and length - Not picky about color, but I like longer hair.

Eye color - Not picky.

Skin color - Same as last answer.

Height? - Taller than me (5'2).

What kind of body type? - Skinny? Not really sure, don't really care.

Clothing style? - I seem to crush on skaters, so... like a skater, I guess? lol

What kind of personality? - Outgoing.

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes.

Does he have a lot of friends? - Quality over quantity. 

Does he have social anxiety? - I said an outgoing personality, so probably not. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - If he does, that's ok.

His religion - Doesn't matter.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No.

Does he have any hobbies? - Sports, games, 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? 

Your age: 22, 23 in a few days.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

His age - 21 - 26 

Nationality - American

Hair color and length - Dark, short

Eye color - Brown

Skin color - Light

Height? - 5'10" and over

What kind of body type? - average

Clothing style? casual, like hoodies

What kind of personality? - manly, not that emotional, easygoing, mature, calm

Is he virgin? - no

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes?

Does he have a lot of friends? - no

Does he have social anxiety? - doesn't matter but if I HAD to pick one - yes

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - no

His religion - no religion

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - smoking/drinking is okay, no to drugs

Does he have any hobbies? - hope so

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I don't know if I'm looking for a friend or a bf, but I want someone to hug

Your age: 21


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Shygirl007 said:


> His age:17-20
> Does he have a lot of friends?:No.Just a few.


I almost qualified.Although,I don't have any friends in real life.I just have a lot of internet friends.

*Wonders what is going to happen now*....................


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

No one cares if anyone matches to someone else here because you will never meet up anyway.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't filling out the survey but they need to look good with a beard, have a similar sense/taste in humor, and appreciate and have a good threshold for weird art/things/weirdness in general. Physically, they just need to not be shorter than 5'7"


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Baiken said:


> No one cares if anyone matches to someone else here because you will never meet up anyway.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

His age - *16 to 19*

Nationality - *British (don't do long distance!)*

Hair color and length - *Blonde and a few inches at the back/sides/top, fringe near to his eyes*

Eye color - *Blue*

Skin color - *White/tanned*

Height? - *5'8 to 6'*

What kind of body type? - *Muscley but not body-builder-esque*

Clothing style? - *Skater/normal, don't really mind*

What kind of personality? - *Funny! Someone that doesn't get awkward or like making people feel awkward. Chatty so we always have something to talk about. Protective*

Is he virgin? - *I wouldn't really mind as long as he wasn't a complete man ******

Does he want a lot of sex? - *Eh, as long as he's good at it *

Does he have a lot of friends? - *A lot of friends but only a few close ones*

Does he have social anxiety? - *No, it would be to hard trying to make conversation!*

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *Doesn't really make a different if he's as perfect as I have described and interested in me...*

His religion - *It would get in the way if he was hardcore something or other but I wouldn't mind as long as it didn't get in the way of anything!*

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *No drugs or smoking, but drinking would be ok*

Does he have any hobbies? - *Being sexy*

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - * Preferably not some 50 year old pedo!*

Your age: 16 (so guys that fit the description, mail me <3 LOL!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

His age - my age to 10 yrs older than me. Leo DiCaprio only exception

Nationality - Don't care

Hair color and length - don't care as long as he's handsome. I like many different looks

Eye color - DC

Skin color - DC

Height? - ideally 6'5. Irl, taller than me is fine. I'm 5'9

What kind of body type? - fit, preferably lean to average build

Clothing style? - prefer suits, but like most styles as long as he's comfy and looks good

.What kind of personality? - kind loving excited fun passionate

Is he virgin? - DC

Does he want a lot of sex? - Yes. I have a high sex drive when I'm I n love lol 

Does he have a lot of friends? - He has friends, doesn't matter how many. Just confident in himself

Does he have social anxiety? - preferably no, but doesn't matter if he's managing it and making strides towards feeling better. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - NO . Can't deal with anything else lol

His religion - no religion. But spiritual in that he's at peace with himself, the world, universe whatever 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?-preferably no. Social drinking fine

Does he have any hobbies? - don't care as long as he's happy, fulfilled and has time for me as well

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - must be active and outdoorsy. Bearded a plus.

Your age: 25


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

His age - 23-30.

Nationality - Irish or Scottish. Those accents get me every time..

Hair color and length - Black or brown. A shorter length.

Eye color - Doesn't matter.

Skin color - White or tan.

Height? - As long as he isn't shorter than me.

What kind of body type? - Firm with some muscles. Not overly so.

Clothing style? - Um, normal? I'm not into any sort of style niche.

What kind of personality? - Open-minded, caring, perhaps a bit of sarcastic humour, dominant, protective, a loner/not a social butterfly..

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter.

Does he want a lot of sex? - No.

Does he have a lot of friends? - I'd prefer if he didn't have an over-abundance of friends, no.

Does he have social anxiety? - I wouldn't mind, but hopefully it wouldn't be worse than mine. If we're both too scared to order the pizza than that would suck, so... he has to at least be able to order the pizza for us. :b

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - I wouldn't mind, but it has to be something that can be handled and wouldn't destroy the relationship.

His religion - Anything other than the Abrahamic religions.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -Drinking is fine. Smoking - eh, maybe. Drugs, no.

Does he have any hobbies? - Sure, but I'll let him tell me about those.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - :no

Your age: 22 next month.

Edit:



IWillGetPastThis said:


> His age - my age to 10 yrs older than me. Leo DiCaprio only exception


This for me, too! lol!


----------



## Immature or Insecure (May 23, 2011)

His age - 18-21

Nationality -European or Canadian 

Hair color and length - Black or Blond and short

Eye color - preferably green or blue but it doesn't really matter

Skin color - Light

Height? - 6' and over (someone that is taller than me)

What kind of body type? - average

Clothing style? casual

What kind of personality? - funny and easy going

Is he virgin? - doesn't matter

Does he want a lot of sex? - not a lot

Does he have a lot of friends? -preferably yes but it really doesn't matter

Does he have social anxiety? - doesn't matter 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - depends

His religion - don't care as long as he does not push it on me

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - drinking is fine, maybe some drugs but no smoking

Does he have any hobbies? - sure

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - he can put up with me

Your age: 18 soon


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

If only a guy like this exist!!

His age -20-29

Nationality - MUTT. Spanish, Asian, American, Canadian, Mexican..I Can't really tell what mix, just mix :X

Hair color and length -Brown, black, red, white doesn't matter. Just around their head, spikey, no touching the shoulder,

Eye color - cold white ish green or blue or brown.

Skin color - Fair

Height? -180

What kind of body type? - Not masculine, fit,healthy, there is meat but not buff, just well toned? a bit skinny is okay i suppose

Clothing style? it'd be nice if he is a bit stylish(but not fashionablely stylish) but integrated with his own personality. Color of clothing should not be too bright, usually of darker colors.

What kind of personality? - caring, passionate, nice, a bit mean at times but jokingly mean, thoughtful, a bit of an air head, sad sometimes, a thinker

Is he virgin? - does it matter?

Does he want a lot of sex? - uhh..no idea?

Does he have a lot of friends? - He doesn't have to have a whole lot but just a few that understands him

Does he have social anxiety? - Just a tad bit

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - depression maybe.

His religion - preferably not religious.......

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - rarely smoke, moderate drink and no drugs.

Does he have any hobbies? - swimming, kayaking, sports, listening to metal and dark ambient, reading, anime, dance, star-gazing etc

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *- he is just there for you!!*

Your age:19


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

ladies pls


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

humourless said:


> Checklists are unhealthy and ridiculous. (sorry just my opinion)


I agree


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It makes me sad to see nobody saying 30. You all want to date younger men.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> It makes me sad to see nobody saying 30. You all want to date younger men.


Most here are very young. 17-25 so yes they want to date very young people not so hard to understand

I already have my ideal bf but im bored so ill fill in

His age - 18-23
Nationality - middle eastern iranian afghan etc so caucasian
Hair color and length - Black curly mid length
Eye color - dark brown or green but could live with blue as well loool
Skin color - tanned
Height? - anything above 5'5 but i prefer more taller guys
What kind of body type? - average no fat or skinny
Clothing style? - idc but no flip flops or short pants 
What kind of personality? - dominant,caring,protective,macho ish
Is he virgin? - idc but preferably not
Does he want a lot of sex? - yup
Does he have a lot of friends? - yes
Does he have social anxiety? - big no
Does he have any other mental illnesses? - big no
His religion - atheist
Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - again dont care i like seeing guys smoking though looks kinda hot
Does he have any hobbies? - idc 
Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - i already have mine he matches everything exept the atheist part xd
Your age: 19 going on 20


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Smiling Tiger said:


>


 Why does he have a fly on his nose?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bump :laugh:


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

His age - 36

Nationality - American (Norwegian/Welsh specifically)

Hair color and length - Light brown/blond, shortish to average length

Eye color - Blue

Skin color - White

Height? - 5'9"

What kind of body type? - somewhere between athletic & 'dad bod'

Clothing style? Casual

What kind of personality? - Awesome

Is he virgin? - No

Does he want a lot of sex? - Sure

Does he have a lot of friends? - None

Does he have social anxiety? - Maybe kinda sorta

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Aspergers? Maybe kinda sorta

His religion - Atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Drinks but never to drunkenness

Does he have any hobbies? - Movies, music, tv, cat videos

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - He works in I.T. and is the definition of 'ideal'

Your age: 36


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

tea111red said:


> His age - 26/27-40 (if older than that, then someone that still looks good for their age)
> 
> Nationality - :stu
> 
> ...


hi there


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm just doing this for fun. And maybe because i'm shallow. 

His age - Mine, give or take a year or two. Seventeen to early twenties at this point.

Nationality - Russian  Really makes little difference to me.

Hair color and length - Any shade of hazel, brown. Short, but long enough in the front he can run gel through it and make it stick up. I like that. Alternatively, dark hair, in which case I like it a little longer, a little shaggier.

Eye color - Very blue or very gray.

Skin color - Light. I don't really like tans.

Height? - At least an inch taller than me (I'm 5'7") but not so tall that kissing is awkward.

What kind of body type? - Athletic is nice; so is lanky.

Clothing style? - Sneakers, jeans. A nice t-shirt, not tucked in, nothing really uptight. Things that look nice on him.

What kind of personality? - Outgoing or shy, either way, but deep down an introvert. Kind. Intelligent. Thoughtful. Thinks deeply about things and enjoys discussions.
A little mischievous. And funny... if he thinks I'm funny, too, that would be a miracle all on its own.

Is he virgin? - Yes

Does he want a lot of sex? - Is willing to wait until we're married.
(Yeah, i know, good luck with this one  )

Does he have a lot of friends? - A few good friends.

Does he have social anxiety? - If he's had it in the past, or is overcoming it, yes. It would be nice to have someone who understands.

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Possibly depression. i wouldn't wish this on anyone, but again, it would be nice to have someone who can look me in the eye and honestly say they understand.

His religion - Christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No...too harmful, and reminiscent of certain family members.

Does he have any hobbies? - He's into books and movies, and enjoys discussing them with me in depth. He loves music and the outdoors. It's actually really nice to be around people with a lot of passion for their hobbies, so hopefully he has a few of those all of his own that we don't share.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? -
Freckles. The barely noticable scattered-across-his-face kind. And he wears cologne. Because, well, it's nice.
Also, he's an awesome person, gets along well with my parents, is always punctual, is faithful, doesn't complain, treats me like i'm the sun, moon, and stars, blah blah blah...You know.

Your age: 18


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

tea111red said:


> Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - :stu he doesn't exist?


:ditto


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

His age - 18-25

Nationality - Not particular. Guys from Europe, Middle East, South Asia and South America..<3

Hair color and length - Dark hair. Dark brown hair though <3 

Eye color - Not particular. 

Skin color - Olive/tanned, I guess. pale or dark...Doesn't matter.

Height? - 5'7 to 6'0 Not particular, as long as he's taller than me.

What kind of body type? - Depends on the guy.

Clothing style? Casual but smart, or whatever that's comfortable to him. 

What kind of personality? - This is the most important one. Someone open-minded, kind, empathetic, worldly, cultured, never gives up, thoughtful, smart and has appreciation for the little things in life. 

Is he virgin? - Doesn't matter. 

Does he want a lot of sex? - That'll be great. Waiting till marriage though. So good luck to me in finding someone who's willing to wait as well.

Does he have a lot of friends? - It's ok if he doesn't have that many friends.

Does he have social anxiety? - Doesn't matter either ways. 

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Depends.

His religion - Preferably agnostic. Religion is never an issue, but I'm never converting to anything else. As long as he respects my religion and choices, I can respect his and it's not a big deal.

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - No to drugs. Drinking...I'm cool with it. As for smoking...cool I guess. As long as he's not a heavy smoker or drinker.

Does he have any hobbies? - Will be great if he loves travelling/music/writing. Anything really.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - He has to be someone who understands me and stand by me through my worst of storms and the best of me. 

Your age: 19


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Raphael200 said:


>


Granted he won't meet 90% of what i just wrote... but hey, this guy is cute.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's difficult for me to answer much of this because I can't really relegate people to checklists in such a way. :/ Like, if a guy didn't meet certain criteria, I wouldn't automatically say, "Not him!"

I have a few dealbreakers, though...

*His age - *Preferably around my age. (I'd really prefer younger because I don't feel anywhere near 39, and I don't identify with 39 year olds, but I fear that others would find it creepy, plus, what young guy would want a 39-year-old woman? If he were a 39 year old with a juvenile temperament that matches my own, or else could put up with my juvenile temperament without talking down to me, then that'd be okay.)

*Nationality - *Doesn't matter much, but for convenience, it'd be nice if he were American or Canadian.

*Hair color and length - *Doesn't matter. (Really don't like man buns, though.)

*Eye color - *Doesn't matter.

*Skin color - *I hate saying it, but white. (Only because I'd prefer he be Caucasian (exact skin shade doesn't matter)...I live in a very narrowminded area where minorities are rare, I feel it'd be frowned upon to date outside my race, and for some reason I'm just mainly attracted to my own race as well. Not for racist reasons, but probably just because white people are almost all I know. :/ Plus, fat pasty white girls aren't in high demand among minorities...or among any guys, for that matter.)

*Height? - *Doesn't matter. (I'm 5' tall so most guys are taller than I am anyway, though I'd probably date a dwarf if we had enough in common.)

*What kind of body type? - *Preferably chubby, average, or athletic (NOT bodybuilder). But this is something I could overlook.

*Clothing style? - *Don't really care as long as he dresses reasonably okay. I'm all about comfort, myself.

*What kind of personality? - *Like Jim Halpert from _The Office_. Maybe a tad more upbeat/outgoing/goofy.

*Is he virgin? - *Doesn't matter.

*Does he want a lot of sex? - *No--very preferably asexual. This is a dealbreaker for me.

*Does he have a lot of friends? - *Preferably not. (Because I'd like us to spend a lot of time together and I'd be too insecure to compete for his attention--I want to be his friend as well as his girlfriend. :/ A couple of friends would be okay I guess, especially if we shared them.)

*Does he have social anxiety? - *If he does, it can't be as crippling as mine. (Preferably he has a milder anxiety disorder or has overcome one and so can understand what I'm going through, without brushing me off, forcing me into situations that are too stressful, OR forcing me to wallow even deeper in despair.)

*Does he have any other mental illnesses? - *See the above. (He can have mental disorders, they just better not be as bad as mine/conflict with my personality or else we could never tolerate each other. I doubt I'd get along with a borderline or more nonempathic Aspies, for example. An empathic Aspie with my interests in common would be ideal, though. :love2 )

*His religion - *Spiritual, not religious. (I could tolerate, say, an atheist who doesn't ridicule my own beliefs, or a Christian with liberal leanings, but it's just easier for me to deal with people who are spiritual rather than religious. I have issues with atheism, and I have issues with organized religion.)

*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - *Smoke--no. (It makes me sick, and I'd worry about his health.) Drink--maybe an occasional drink, but not to the point of getting buzzed or drunk, since I've witnessed that in my family far too many times. Use drugs--illegal ones?--no. (Sorry, and not judging them as people, but I'd really rather not date somebody into marijuana, unless it's legal AND for some physical medical condition, and maybe not even then. It'd probably make me sick, and I just don't want to be around somebody who's under the influence.) These are probably dealbreakers.

*Does he have any hobbies? - *The same hobbies I have. This too is probably a dealbreaker, because if we don't have interests in common, then I'm not going to be interested in being around him. :stu (See Aspies, above.)

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - *He doesn't exist. Obviously.

*Your age:* 39. (In SAS years, expired goods.)

ETA:



tea111red said:


> :stu he doesn't exist?





The Library of Emma said:


> :ditto


Just noticed these. :lol ;_;


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

His age -no more than 3 years younger than me,preferably no more than 10 years older. It depends on his personality though.

Nationality - Doesn't matter

Hair color and length - I used to have a thing for guys for longer hair and the whole edgy rock look,but I think i'm out of that stage now (I think). I have dated guys with blonde hair but I think usually brown hair.

Eye color - brown,blue,green,heterochromia 

Skin color - usually pale or olive but it doesn't matter

Height? -he has to be taller than me (I'm 5ft1),I prefer a guy who is tall

What kind of body type? - just not super muscly

Clothing style? casual but smart can look good,whatever he is comfortable with but no open toe sandals or shorts with long socks

What kind of personality? - He has to have to have a sense of humour,caring,intelligent,creative,adventurous,likes to travel and try new things,if he likes music and history that's a massive bonus

Is he virgin? - preferably not but it's not a deal breaker 

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes

Does he have a lot of friends? - preferably some

Does he have social anxiety? - I don't mind,I have dated guys with social anxiety

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - as long as it's NOT a personality disorder like narcissist,psychopath or sociopath

His religion - I don't mind as long as long as he doesn't push it on to me and respects that I have my own beliefs 

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -depends to what extent

Does he have any hobbies? -I hope so

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? I like a man with his own mind and own opinions,who's very intelligent,very easy to talk to. Kind of old school,a gentleman,fairly romantic. Who doesn't mind doing things like going to concerts and festivals with me and be open minded.

Your age:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> It's difficult for me to answer much of this because I can't really relegate people to checklists in such a way. :/ Like, if a guy didn't meet certain criteria, I wouldn't automatically say, "Not him!"
> 
> I have a few dealbreakers, though...
> 
> ...


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

His age - my age or a little more. anything over 30 would feel like i'm in one of those power dynamic relationships.

Nationality - American/Canadian/European but mostly the first 2. In terms of race, probably white or black, MAYBE south asian if he fit everything I look for below.

Hair color and length - doesn't matter

Eye color - doesn't matter

Skin color - doesn't matter

Height? - tall

What kind of body type? - skinny or average i dont care, as long as he's not overweight.

Clothing style? - average

What kind of personality? - intelligent, thoughtful, open minded, making you his own personal project in terms of bettering you, someone who prefers to spend all his time with you (i'm clingier than i thought..), dominant and an alpha male but not the douchey kind. makes me laugh in a non corny way, is affectionate and loves cuddling :roll

Is he virgin? - i don't know about this one tbh. i'd want him to be experienced, but i'd feel jealous if he'd been with other girls so idk.

Does he want a lot of sex? - yes > and he has to already be kinky in the way that i want him to be bc i'd be too embarrassed to bring it up

Does he have a lot of friends? - no

Does he have social anxiety? - no

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - hopefully not, i don't think we'd get along then.

His religion - atheist

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - no cigarettes or hard drugs, or alcohol

Does he have any hobbies? - travel, dining, pets, driving, cooking, exercise, architecture, sex, reflecting on life with me, bringing out the best in me and overall just helping me break out of my shell.

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - he'd have to be introverted like me, love sitting at the beach for hours or going sightseeing with just me, genuinely like spending time with me, care about helping others, and also i'm pretty sure i'd be a jealous person so i wouldn't want him to have wandering eyes LOL. also kind of being like a father and teaching me and protecting me (ive never had a good father figure so i subconsciously look for those qualities in men). and sharing my views on mostly everything but also teaching me and being receptive to my own ideas too.

Your age: 22


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

*His age -* 18-...30? my golden limit of attraction is usually 9-10 years older. but that's celebrities, so in reality...probably 25-ish.
*Nationality -* no idea. all i know is that i dont want to date someone of my own nationality tbh.
*Hair color and length -* dark. brown or black. not too short and not too long. idk how to explain.
*Eye color - *brown or green. i have negative associations with blue eyes since the majority of people around me are blue eyed. idk. i guess ice blue are really cool though.
*Skin color -* white or east asian. mainly have a thing for asians these days tbh.
*Height -* tall is always attractive as heck. but honestly, just taller than me. im only 161 so thats not exactly a problem.
*What kind of body type -* like...normal? some muscle is nice, but not something you can very clearly see unless you flex...if that makes sense.
*Clothing style -* idk. im really into black jeans. other than that...cant explain.
*What kind of personality -* impossible to answer. like...kind...respectful...dorky...bit shy...idk
*Is he virgin? *- thats wishful thinking
*Does he want a lot of sex? -* idk
*Does he have a lot of friends? -* preferably not, but as long as im not dragged into it then i guess it doesn't matter.
*Does he have social anxiety? -* doeant matter as long as he would understand my anxiety problems. i could need someone who pushes me a little tbh.
*Does he have any other mental illnesses? -* preferably not.
*His religion -* dont really care as long as im not forced into it. i'd prefer an agnostic/something similar to that like i am. can't stand extremely religious people.
*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? -* preferably non smoker. no drugs. occasional drinking is okay.
*Does he have any hobbies? -* idk
*Anything else that you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - * i'll happily settle with being a crazy cat lady, it's the plan. none of this above matters. just give me cats. and dogs.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

*silently ponders filling out.*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> *silently ponders filling out.*


Do it! I didn't bump this old a** thread for nothing, lol.


----------



## cokezeronut (Jul 9, 2016)

SAS girls like weenies. What a bunch of sickos!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Do it! I didn't bump this old a** thread for nothing, lol.


Whoa now lol... I remember when this thread was first posted.

Funny reading my 5 year old post on the first page. Things have changed.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

*His age ?* 24 - 29.
*Nationality ?* Preferably American.
*Hair color and length ?* Black or Brown. Short to semi-long. _Honestly, as along as its not gross..._
*What kind of body type ?* _Preferably_ thin but average is also fine. He has some muscle but isn't ripped. Smooth skin and not too hairy.
*Eye color ?* I don't have a preference, as long as he has thoughtful eyes with a penetrating gaze..
*Skin color ?* I don't have a preference.
*Height ?* 5'9 - 5'11.
*Clothing style ?* I prefer him to be non- conformist regarding current fashion trends. Generally, he has a minimalist style, is casual and presentable. Moreover, I don't care to date someone who feels it's imperative to make a statement with the way he dresses every day. Impress me with your tact, not with your new pair of Jordan's. Neutral colors and very little jewelry. 
*Personality ?* I would prefer if he had a hint of mystery to him and a calm aura. Witty, well spoken and possess the ability to hold a stimulating conversation and challenge me intellectually (I get bored with people easily, unfortunately.) Protective of my well being but never smothering. He would be open minded and supportive of my artistic temperament. A semi unpredictable, though not necessarily reckless type of man who's emotional maturity would be astounding. A supreme problem solver despite being born sensitive. In fact, he doesn't let that get in the way of anything he pursues and is very driven. Respectful, compassionate and harbors a great deal of patience. I wholeheartedly do not mind if he's a bit of a dork.
*Is he a virgin ? *I'm not discussing this.
*Does he want a lot of sex ?* I'm also not discussing this.
*Does he have a lot of friend's ?* I prefer him to be a semi-recluse who has a small group of friends that share similar interests and hobbies. He doesn't care to be overwhelmingly popular and is completely content with being alone at times. Bonus points If he is somewhat of an extrovert in his chosen career field.
*Does he have social anxiety ?* I don't think _I would mind_, but he would have to be a better off than me, not have a defeatist attitude regarding SA, have his anxiety managed well and be productive on a regular basis. 
*Does he have any other mental illness ? *
Preferably not.
*His religion ?* No fanatics or cult leaders.
*Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? *No, socially and absolutely not. 
*Does he have any hobbies? *Yes and plenty to keep him busy. It doesn't matter if it's indoor or outdoor. He will rarely proclaim that "he's bored."
*Anything else that you would like to mention about your ideal BF? *
He likes to dance to "Gangnam Style" in his underwear with me on Sunday mornings.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Interesting

_Very
_
_*Very*_

*Interesting*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

*His age* - My age or a year or two older ideally. (mainly so we can experience college together and be in a similar life stage)

*Nationality* - Don't really care, as long as they already live in America. (not gonna bother with long distance since being together is complicated with different countries)

*Hair color and length* - Color doesn't matter that much, slightly prefer darker hair. Length... bit longer but not too excessive. Never been a fan of really short hair.
*
Eye color* - Blue/green are pretty but I really could careless

*Skin color* - Prefer paler skin but don't care that much tbh

*Height?* - Ideally 5'9"+? but no taller than 6'4" I've dated a guy who was 5'3" so not a big deal

*What kind of body type?* - Average, maybe a little chub

*Clothing style?* Prefer a guy who doesn't really care, but likes darker colors. T-shirt and jeans are fine with me. I do have a soft spot for facial piercings, stretched ears and tattoos. But it all really depends.

*What kind of personality?* - Sensitive, intelligent, romantic, caring, imaginative, creative... Uh.. someone who is able to bring out the best in me I guess and I in him, because that's all that really matters at the end of the day. Would also prefer we shared the same values and ideals in life. Willingness to get married and have kids in the future is a must. MBTI wise... ENFJ, ENFP, INFP, INFJ, so basically NF ideally. I'm an INFP myself.

*Is he virgin?* - Preferably I guess. 1 or 2 sex partners previously is fine, anymore at my age, I don't know...

*Does he want a lot of sex?* - Average to below average amount.
*
Does he have a lot of friends?* - 1 or 2 close friends is fine. I wouldn't be okay with him bringing random friends to our house, because it would make me uncomfortable.

*Does he have social anxiety?* - Eh... doesn't matter but preferably no? I want him to be able to realize the complexity of SA and be patient with me and understand or at least try to understand where I'm coming from.

*Does he have any other mental illnesses?* - Would prefer for him to at least understand what it's like to be apathetic, insecure, depressed, empty, and maybe even suicidal... So we have some sort of shared empathy towards one another. Sometimes it's difficult being friends with someone who doesn't quite understand how it feels... So I would prefer if they knew...

*His religion* - Atheist/agnostic. 
*
Does he smoke, drink or use drugs?* - Would prefer if he'd be open to marijuana or trying psychedelic drugs (rarely/occasionally) nothing too hardcore. Smoking and drinking is OK occasionally but definitely not preferred.

*Does he have any hobbies?* - Drawing, writing, plays an instrument, plays video games, likes computers, are all a plus.

*Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF?* - Must love doggies, and be able to put up with my bratty 13 year old corgi.

*Your age:* 19


----------



## RockNroses (Aug 5, 2015)

His age - 16-19

Nationality - Don't really care

Hair color and length - anything would be fine. BUT kinda long white hair would perfect (White not blonde)
Eye color - don't care?

Skin color - Any color really (except if he can pull off white hair he'd probably be white I guess)

Height? - 5,7 and taller

What kind of body type? - slender/ slightly athletic, not too athletic though

Clothing style? grunge or classic or a mix of the two

What kind of personality? - honest (as in brutally honest), open minded, likes to talk about meaningful things, doesn't have to be funny we can always laugh at our bad jokes, isn't overdramatic/overemotional, definitely NOT an extrovert, someone who thinks deep about anything and everything and is with our first date being playing video games at his house

Is he virgin? - Probably not, but would be cute if he was

Does he want a lot of sex? - Depends on how much is "a lot"

Does he have a lot of friends? - No

Does he have social anxiety? - I guess, since he'll be more likely to understand

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - Doesn't matter as long as he's sane

His religion - Not religious

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - Don't mind any of these, as long as he doesn't do them regularly

Does he have any hobbies? - reading, learning anything, video games,

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - I don't really care about most of the things above, except that he must be the kind of person that likes to think and likes knowing random and weird things, that finds "normal" things fascinating, doesn't care about people's opinion and doesn't conform to the ideas and morals of other people.

Your age: 16


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Here I go dreaming again. Someone please describe me  

If I ever really get a thing going on with someone here I am definitely going to do it in the boys equivalent.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Not normally a thread I would post in because it seems like a relationship site questionnaire and I hate those, but I'm bored so here goes #yolo (calm down I'm using that ironically)

His age - 19-25 

Nationality - American, European, maybe Hispanic

Hair color and length - Brown & Somewhat Short (Blondes are cool too though : P)

Eye color - Brown

Skin color - Paler color

Height? - 5'5'' and up

What kind of body type? - Average

Clothing style?- lol idk not douchey? 

What kind of personality? - funny, level-headed, knows how to be both quiet and outgoing

Is he virgin? - doesn't have to be

Does he want a lot of sex? - preferably no; some sex is ok

Does he have a lot of friends? - not necessarily; however many friends he has is fine

Does he have social anxiety? - doesn't have to have it but he can

Does he have any other mental illnesses? - if they are not very serious, then sure

His religion - has no religion or is a non-practicing christian

Does he smoke, drink or use drugs? - occasional drinking and recreational drug use preferred; smoking cigarettes is a maybe but leaning towards no

Does he have any hobbies? - hmm volunteering in his spare time? 

Anything else what you would like to mention about your ideal BF? - he cannot hate animals and preferably he is someone as liberal as me : D

Your age: 18


----------

